# Dave Talks



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

* A trip to Harbor Freight, vacuum pump, legalities, and shop cleanup.*

Just posted a video about a trip to Harbor Freight, some HF shopping tips, legalities, AC Repair, and shop cleanup among other things…

Just as an FYI, I mention my "GoPro", I should have said SJ4000, I am too cheap to buy a real GoPro!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

dbhost said:


> * A trip to Harbor Freight, vacuum pump, legalities, and shop cleanup.*
> 
> Just posted a video about a trip to Harbor Freight, some HF shopping tips, legalities, AC Repair, and shop cleanup among other things…
> 
> Just as an FYI, I mention my "GoPro", I should have said SJ4000, I am too cheap to buy a real GoPro!


What about woodworking??? Anything about woodworking?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> * A trip to Harbor Freight, vacuum pump, legalities, and shop cleanup.*
> 
> Just posted a video about a trip to Harbor Freight, some HF shopping tips, legalities, AC Repair, and shop cleanup among other things…
> 
> Just as an FYI, I mention my "GoPro", I should have said SJ4000, I am too cheap to buy a real GoPro!


*Dave*
As you noted, this was the air conditioning blog, but I noted a tiny bit of WW in there with reference to cleaning the shop. Actually, I spent a fair amount of time cleaning the adjoining garage a couple of weeks ago. Some long overdue organization of some metal siding….....yup, storing siding at our house as well, and organizing the wood storage area, that is in the garage, were the main focus.

Then I swept out the garage floor and washed it down. It collects a large amount of dirt in the winter from the gravel they put on the icy roads. Cars bring it in. Some how or other, some volcanic ash like stuff seems to show up too. We periodically get dusted, probably totally unnoticed by everybody. Then on rare occasions, we get a true emergency…....truly rare, and a lot of dust comes down. Then there is glacial silt mixed in their as well, you can bet. That all sounds like exotic stuff, but there are major rivers near Anchorage that drain big ice fields.

There are over a 100 active volcanoes in Alaska, by the way, but most don't truly erupt, they just sit there and burp out a little steam now and then.

Here is a fun fact about Anchorage and its water supply. Our water comes from Eklutna Lake, a reservoir made by damming up a glacial run off river many years ago. They also generate some power from it. Anchorage has 300,000 people, and Alaska has 740,000, so a high percentage of Alaska residents live in Anchorage.

Lake Eklutna is 8 miles long, and averages 100 feet deep. At the present rate of consumption, if no water ever flowed into it, and consumption remained the same, the reservoir would last 100 years. The cost of our actual water per residency is 65 cents per month. But the infrastructure to get it to us creates a much larger bill. But none the less, we do not meter water in Anchorage. You can use all you want, and your bill stays the same.

......and we have the best or near best quality water of any city in the USA. And it tastes the best too!!!

So there are some advantages to living in Seward's Ice Box!

Today I plan to finish making lamp to light a shelf area being groomed for my WorkSharp. Right now it is taking up some very valuable space on a reclaimed counter. I use it regularly, so it is always up and ready to run. No wood in the lamp, so it won't merit a project report….....

Later…............


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

dbhost said:


> * A trip to Harbor Freight, vacuum pump, legalities, and shop cleanup.*
> 
> Just posted a video about a trip to Harbor Freight, some HF shopping tips, legalities, AC Repair, and shop cleanup among other things…
> 
> Just as an FYI, I mention my "GoPro", I should have said SJ4000, I am too cheap to buy a real GoPro!


*REALLY*


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> * A trip to Harbor Freight, vacuum pump, legalities, and shop cleanup.*
> 
> Just posted a video about a trip to Harbor Freight, some HF shopping tips, legalities, AC Repair, and shop cleanup among other things…
> 
> Just as an FYI, I mention my "GoPro", I should have said SJ4000, I am too cheap to buy a real GoPro!


Working a video with my GoPro and Gimbal showing the shop in the current state. You will see why no woodworking… It's not safe in there!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*

In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?

My regular readers / viewers know why, but I illustrate in it's full ugliness a very dirty shop that is simply too hot, and too dangerous to work in.

Native Texans laugh at me for not handling the heat, to which I say Guilty! What can I say?

Anyway I take you for a quick spin through my shop, and show you exactly why I haven't exactly had woodworking projects to share

Mind you, the big woodworking project I am working on isn't in my shop, and is a gift for my father in law. To respect his privacy I am not going to post that project here. Sorry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


It is obvious, you do not have enough space. If the garage is not supposed to have a car in it ever, then wall units might give you more storage. But you have too much stuff in there that cannot be easily stored in a shop. You might consider a couple of smaller portable storage units that wouldn't require a zoning consideration. You could store the lawn gear, grill, etc in those. Perhaps get one for the in-laws as well….......(-:

We have a number of Costco shelving units in the in our storage areas, and they help a lot. But they take up room.

Hopefully, there will be fewer life distractions as time goes on, and you will be able to put that shop to use again. I like the infrastructure work you did, including, as I recall, insulation, wallboard, painting, garage door upgrading, and dust collection. And once you get it cleaned up and organized, set down some rules for the area, and stick to them.

It's going to be 78 here today, so it will be a nice day. When it gets into the 80's, that is a little too warm for me. Although I have spent time in temperatures over a 100 degrees…......Fresno, CA and Egypt come to mind. We Alaskans in general, do not have great heat tolerance. It probably results from some long term reset of our body metabolism.

Have a good day…......


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


I've been considering a shed, or some smaller outdoor storage units for the Lawn and Garden stuff. I think if I could get that, and the sporting goods out of the shop, I'd be good. Still a small space, but good…

I have to finish my FIL's deck, get the Saturn done, and pay a couple of bills the rest of the way off then I can dive into probably design / build a proper, but small storage shed, Probably a simple salt box tacked on to the fence to maximize my use of space on my lot…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


I think the smaller storage structures would come under the headings of doable, repurposable, and disposable. Meaning, even if you did make a bigger structure later, the small ones could be repurposed or broken down for salvage. With that in mind, I would make a couple of identical units, and put them together with screws or nuts and bolts. That way the lumber could be reused, or the unit even taken apart and stored. I am guessing that a structure has to be a certain size to transgress the zoning requirements…....is that the case? If there is still a problem with zoning, then put some wood discs on them that look like wheels…..........(-:

I am just full of free advice this morning….........(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


That's kind of what I am a simple 2×4, plywood, and most likely Strong Ties affair. Just make a box with a floor, walls, and a slant roof. I could keep them under fence height, and the HOA will never have reason to fuss, Be done with it and get storage straightened out quick…

Time to get busy with Sketchup. Oh and to get a quote on about 3 yards of gravel and 3 yards of garden soil delivered. I need to level up the areas the storage units would be, and cover some tree roots that are erupting from my magnolias.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


Many is the time I thought I would need to do something big and wonderful, but it never got done. And then I ended up doing something much less involved, and it was more than adequate. My wife occasionally is the impetus to revert to the KISS principal. She has a practical view on things, generally.

I have used a few Strong Ties over the years, and I know there are a bunch of them in this house and the deck. I don't tend to make structures on that scale, so don't think about them much. I see them used on "This Old House" and they make sense.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure as God made little green apples not going to do Mortise and Tenon joinery on a lawnmower box…! So Strong ties it is!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


With you on that….......go for it….....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

dbhost said:


> *What, no woodworking? A tour of a disasterously messy shop.*
> 
> In today's video I answer the viewer question from my last video. What, no woodworking?
> 
> ...


Your shop space suffers the same fate as mine: paralysis by clutter.

Set stuff anywhere (Law of the Flat) and it's in the way when a later operation needs that space. Bring stuff into the space and it displaces some other thing that's supposed to fit there. My shop isn't 'dual use' like yours, but I feel your pain. Good video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Cleanup in a hot shop, recycling issues, various projects, and finding just the right wood.*






In todays video I go over the shop cleanup progress, that is painfully slow due to the heat, discuss the design thoughts on my sharpening station that is more or less in progress, some recycling issues, and finding the perfect piece of scrap wood.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Cleanup in a hot shop, recycling issues, various projects, and finding just the right wood.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do much of anything in 90 deg heat, so I understand your issue there.

Idea for tall and thin storage….....like dowels, etc…........that you knocked over:
Tall and Thin

That item, his name is Slim, has a heavy steel plate underneath it to keep the center of gravity low. I roll that thing around by just grabbing a few items on it an pulling. It is built with recycled casters, scrap wood, and a cut up cardboard shipping tube. The steel plate was an old custom mail box door, here when we bought the houses. I built Slim 5 years ago, and he looks just like the day I built him. He gets dragged out and moved around with nearly every project. The cardboard tubes are showing no signs of wear.

Any time you are building a stand of any sort that is not going to be stored or taken down, meaning, that it permanently supports a tool….......make the stand serve as storage for accessories for the tool, or whatever. That conserves floor space, and enhances convenience. My stands are a box with shelves or drawers. It is the only way to permanently make progress in the never ending battle with shop clutter.

My storage for small cutoffs is deluxe overkill, but it works well, and fits under my table saw extension.

Meet Scrappy

It is modular, so I can pull out any section, put it on the bench and find the exact cutoff I need. Or sort, cull, and organize at a more convenient height. I had a couple of boxes of cutoffs in the shop prior to making Scrappy, and those boxes were a nightmare. Scrappy is kinda the ultimate solution for me, and works well. Each module has a more or less defined type of cutoff, so I know where to go looking for one. I use my cutoffs better, and buy less wood since Scrappy got things organized.

I am getting serious about making a new drill press table and cart, so off to the shop for inspiration, and then on to SketchUp.

Good luck with your air conditioning projects, that has got to be a priority….........

Later….....


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*

Some jobs just need more space.
" 
https://youtu.be/x-1V-khj3Rk":https://youtu.be/x-1V-khj3Rk

If you can't read the box in the video that I am moving between totes. That is an older Avon soft sided cooler with built in radio. My wife bought that years ago thinking we'd use it. I have never had it out of the box…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


I have folded items that big before, and there is no substitute for laying them out on a clean surface, and a lawn usually fits that need.

Perhaps more memorable for me, were the days when I canoed in northern Minnesota. You took everything with you, and kept it to a minimum, because you were going to carry that pack, and the canoe and paddles, over portages. When I was in my prime, I would carry a pack, and the canoe, and kinda jog over the portages so that the canoe lifted off my shoulders a little every step. That relieved the pressure, and made the portage time shorter. Couldn't, and wouldn't do that anymore.

The big deal was cramming everything into a small space, and careful folding was of the essence. Difficult if a tent were wet from rain, however. When I was in California for a year we hiked overnight in the Sierras a number of times. Due to the mild and relatively dry climate, we just carried a large tarp for about 6 to 8 people to sleep under. With ropes we configured it into a shelter as needed.

Creating a more robust drill press table in the shop, watering the gardens, and just working at being lazy. It has been very warm by our standards, with temperatures in the high 70's lately. My wife lived in Conroe for a number of years as she grew up. She has become relatively heat intolerant over the years, and gets a rash from the sun. I don't think she will ever live in Texas again….......(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


Yep. The concept behind the big fold is the same as folding up a tent. HOWEVER, in the last (mumble) years that I have been camping, I have never had to fold a tent solo. I was just having fits getting my wife to pitch in and help with this thing so I figured it was a good go at shooting a video. I look awfully funny sped up in the video though.

Getting that thing out of the shop did clear up a mess of space. It is amazing how much floor space a wadded up drop cloth / sheet can take up in the shop!

Tonight is going to be putting up the window A/C, and maybe, just maybe get that Hardi Panel out of the shop!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


Getting that AC up and running has got to be a total game changer in the shop for you at this time of year. And I thought the sped up video was just perfect. You got the total scene in the fraction of the time, and it definitely was fun to watch.

Wadded up anything is a space hog. My mother always said, clean and ironed clothes take up less room in the suitcase than dirty clothes. Nowadays, try to avoid much travel, except to La Conner, and I just bring a small carry-on. I have all the clothes I need, very casual and cheap stuff, down in La Conner. We take one suitcase still for Sherie, but I suspect she will get out of that sometime next year. But the suitcase is convenient for the occasional shop item and such.

Still working on my drill press table, and then will come the cabinet. Nothing difficult about anything. You just have to think ahead, and it demands some meticulous work and planning. Drill press tables, other than being flat, and having a fairly straight fence, are not very demanding. It isn't like making a sled or a RAS table. They need to be flat and square, because that is what you are making with them. But drill presses need to be perpendicular to the bit, and after that, not too demanding.

Since I don't work from plans, except my own, I am always figuring things out as I go along. I am basically emulating the old purchased table, but everything will be more robust and customized. That table did work for a number of years just fine, so I am not going to reinvent the wheel.

Later…................


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


Funny thing is, I got another new tool, but it isn't exactly woodworking related, unless you count being able to get above standing timber to try to find downed wood or something like that.

It's a low(ish) cost quadcopter (drone) to carry my action cam. The documentation stinks, but at least I figured out how to hold my phone to it so I can control the camera in flight!

Oh and if you are even vaguely interested, it is a Blade Chroma drone with the GoPro gimbal and Spektrum DX-4 controller.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


I don't have a use for a drone, so I never looked into them much. They do have a lot of uses for other people and businesses, but I am not that person, I guess. But you must have reasons to have it, so I am expecting great movies soon….......(-:

Finally cooled down a little yesterday, and we are into a week or more of rain. Hope to get some shop stuff done today, since I am off to an early start. Not too productive yesterday…...

It looks like you tried to include a picture in your comment, but it a placeholder is all that shows up.

Later….........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


One of my other interests is camping / hiking and pretty much all things outdoors. I want to do aerial videography of say Bluebonnet covered hill sides in Central Texas, the beach in Bolivar Peninsula, the various waterfalls through the region, etc..

The problem with drones isn't the drone itself, it's people that abuse what a drone can do. Respect people's privacy and there should be no problems, but some people just chose to be jerks.

I am on a bit of a tear with the video stuff, mostly my let to sit idle too long college education in communications I guess…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


Just a story if anyone is interested. Your video reminded me of the time…
I bought a military surplus canvas tarp that was 50×50. They fork lifted it on a pallet into my truck.
I had to cut it down to 30×50 to cover the basement of my cabin I was building. I took it to a parking lot and rolled it out of my truck. (actually bent my tailgate) After I cut it I had to strategically fold it into my truck as I went because there was no way I could have lifted it into my truck after it was folded. Then when I got to the cabin, I had to unfold it out of my truck onto the roof to spread. Sounds easy but took a little bit of thinking to accomplish. 
Ahh, the memories….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


*Dave*
That makes sense. I figured you had a special interest in something that would use the drone. You usually purchase things after some consideration.

*jbay*
......and I bet that tarp smelled terrible as well, since the preservatives the military use aren't usually the most fragrant things…...........(-:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. Solo folding a giant drop cloth...*
> 
> Some jobs just need more space.
> "
> ...


Just read the military tarp story. Too funny! I bet that was water sealed canvas. That stuff weighs a ton! Thank goodness for plastic / poly tarps!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*






A very basic simple solution to a pretty interesting problem.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put up a couple of corner shelves similar to yours in the garage in La Conner, except that I made them triangular since they hold smaller objects, the speakers for my shop audio system. Same problem, the corners weren't square. Being suspicious, I actually measured the angle first, and then built the shelves to fit that angle. The corners were off just a couple of degrees as I recall. In La Conner I had to use new materials, because I haven't generated much scrap there yet. Here in Anchorage, scrap materials would have been used, just like you did.

Listening, I would guess you are using a drill rather than an impact driver. It is also corded I noticed. I have one corded drill left, a Skil, 35 years old. I do not think it will ever die, but I don't use it much anymore. As long as the cords don't bother you, corded still gives more bang for the buck.

Off topic, but just a fun observation. I bought an inexpensive Yamaha receiver and two inexpensive Sony speakers for that garage system. When I first hooked it up, it really didn't sound very good. Then I did the automatic equalization using the microphone that came with the receiver. Gad zooks, what a difference. That is the biggest change I have heard with equalization, although my kitchen/dining room system improved considerably as well. With the garage system, I think the cheaper speakers benefited more than more expensive ones might. Nowadays, you can buy cheaper speakers and still get pretty good sound with the automatic equalization process. In the case of the kitchen system, I had better speakers, but a very odd positioning, and the equalization probably compensated for the position problems.

Still puttering around with my drill press table. Hopefully will get more done today….......


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yes I am using a corded drill. I own a cordless, but for the most part, don't trust it, particularly to drive large screws. I know I'm funny that way.

Yamaha makes some fanstastic audio equipment. Generally speaking it is out of my price range, I sure wouldn't consider putting any Yamaha gear in my shop! Heck, I've got a pair of Harbinger powered PA speakers I use with the band when we play, and I wouldn't put them in the shop!

I have been contemplating that shelf literally for years, and just decided it was time. That shop vac has been under foot for too long. The hooks in the ceiling need to go though. I barely squeezed the vac in around them.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yamaha has a large range of price and quality. Back in 1991, we installed a Yamaha surround system in our recreation room. It had separate components for features that are now routinely included in even cheap receivers. It was an expensive system.

I have had numerous brands of hi-fi equipment, but recently I have gone back to Yamaha, and Denon. So far none of their stuff has failed. The Yamaha in the La Conner garage is the cheapest model in the Rx line. I have a slightly more powerful one in my Anchorage den, and a better one yet in the kitchen/dining room. None of these is of audiophile grade, just solid modestly priced items.

I have a low level audiophile system in the living room in the process of being upgraded. I have an ancient Pioneer receiver there, and an old, but good, analog TV. I am saving up for a new TV, and then I will install a different receiver as well. Basically, you can't drive the digital TV's well with the old AV receivers, and you can't drive an analog TV well with the new AV receivers. The TV and receiver have to be replaced simultaneously.

Getting stuff off the floor does wonders for the efficiency of small spaces. I have little open space in my shop. For instance, in order to assemble my drill press table, I needed some space to apply a uniform heavy weight (the granite cut-out for our large kitchen sink) to keep the multi-layered construction flat. I took down one of my fold up utility tables to make room for my knock down assembly table. It can handle the heavy weight and is dead flat. I have to make items mobile, fold-up, or knock down because of the space limits. And I use all my wall space for storage cabinets or peg board.

Down to the shop….........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, the powered PA speakers I have, and use for band use are the Harbinger V2112. Not anything that gets a lot of love, but they sound "good enough" for a country / blues band that plays mostly in barns and flat bed trailers improvised as a stage.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/harbinger-vari-v2112-600-w-12-two-way-powered-loudspeaker










The Yamaha speakers I want, but just can't justify are actually mid priced units. The Yamaha DBR12.
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/yamaha-dbr12-powered-speaker

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

The problem is, I am the only one in our band that has a decent enough paying job, and we don't gig enough to justify spending a lot of money on really good speakers. We tend to play small venues of less than 250 people, mostly private parties, and the PA is only for vocals. I have a really good bass amp, the lead guitarist has a decent guitar amp, the rhythm guitarist uses my 60 watt Behringer combo guitar amp which does well enough, but certainly nothing to brag about. (He wants to sound better, he needs to pony up for a better amp!), and the drummer. I want to stuff socks in his kick drum most of the time as he is clueless on volume anyway.

For what it's worth, the gear snobs will bash the Harbinger. It's a Musicians Friend / Guitar Center low end house brand, but it carries the vocals we need perfectly, and buffer music no problem at all. I don't think they'd put up with carrying a night club with techno all night long for very long, but for what we do, and are capable of, they are more than good enough.

Floor space is the point of the project after all. Like I mention in the video. I am planning on moving the trash can separator onto another shelf just to get it off the floor. Kind of a complex rig, but it works for me!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that speakers for bands are into volume more than flat reproduction. Of course, distortion needs to be kept to a minimum no matter what a speaker is used for. But, I am guessing, that the changing acoustics from the different spaces you play in adds more issues than a lower quality speaker. If voice sounds OK, your probably good to go, and it may not be worthwhile to upgrade, unless you can detect the difference.

My living room system uses a self powered subwoofer with 400 watts. The main speakers are driven by a power amplifier that puts out 350 watts per channel, sits on the floor behind the TV, and weighs a ton. Nothing I have mentioned is cheap. It is smooth sound, loud sound if you want it, and the power amp definitely improves the sound over having the receiver drive them. Its all old stuff, functions well, and I will probably never replace it.

There is never enough space in a shop, and it is hard to keep other things from encroaching on that space.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Dave builds and installs a Shop Vac shelf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than if we decide to put everything into the PA we could REALLY use a subwoofer, no real good reason to upgrade.

If we played in a controlled space where we could actually engineer the audio solution, well, we'd be in a different league than just a group of middle aged guys playing for beer every now and then!

I have other stuff coming on the shop space saving frontier, but budget and my back are holding me back. I was making REALLY good headway and, well 4 steps forward, and one back. So I am still 3 steps ahead at least!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *

In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


Off into Canada for a couple of days with friends. Went to Victoria to see some sites, and now back. My vacation home here in Washington is not that far from Victoria. We took a ferry from Anacortes, just 15 miles away, and ended up in Victoria. We came back via the Victoria to Vancouver ferry today.

The Wonder Winder gizmo sure looks simple and effective. I don't use extension cords much, and when I do they are fairly short. But I have used long ones in the past. Over the years I just installed permanent plugs everywhere I worked of importance, and that solved my issues. The winder looks like it takes care of the twisting issues somehow, and that is always the issue.

When you are making the next shelf in a row, is it in a corner again? Couldn't tell from the video. If not, why not use bracing on the bottom or the top along with another shelf. With a little thought one shelf can be braced from another. Stating it differently, the wall space for the braces might as well be used for another shelf as well, and the added work will not be great.

Getting too old for traveling all over the place. Gone for 36 hours and I am out of sorts….....

Later…..............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


Yeah, I am still a bit of a luddite when it comes to cordless tools… And let's face it, it's hard to run a battery charger on batteries…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


Jim,

I have been contemplating your question about the location and bracing of the shelf in question…

No, it's not a corner, it's about 2' in from the corner, bracing below might be problematic due to the location of the 55 gallon drum, as would bracing it above as the studs are in from the edges and I need to be clear of the can.

You did get me to thinking about possibly building another "table" of sorts like I have the dust collector standing on. It would make moving the 12 gallon compressor quite difficult though.

However… One thought would be…

Build ti as a 2×4 / plywood platform, screwed to the studs, with a single kicker leg in the right front, braced to prevent racking.

I have no intent on putting anything overhead of that. The location of the bicycle would make getting to anything up there impossible for me.

So yeah, you are changing my design slightly. Stay tuned!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


If there is nothing too heavy on it, one brace would probably be enough. You can also brace a short distance above and that would add a lot to strength as well. In other words, a brace on the top, half way or less out, brought back to the wall at a 45 degree angle would add considerable strength. With the single sided lower brace you would be good to go.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


I think if I brace from the bottom size, I can catch one brace on the left side closest to the dust collector. Going further to the right would run interference with the 55 gallon drum as the stud that I can catch there is smack where the middle of the drum rests. Of course I can use a stamped steel brace there, but the ones I am talking about don't offer a whole lot of support.

I actually have an idea for a design I am working on. Oh and I lied about the next video. I have something on my mind that is going to end up in a video here either tonight or sometime Saturday… A history marker of a change in a local business that kind of signifies one more nail in the coffin of days gone by…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Shop organization products. Wonder Winders. *
> 
> In my latest video I talk about and demo my Green Leaf Wonder Winders that I got from Amazon. Great little organization gizmo to help keep the shop clean.


I think we need a new standard of studs every 6 inches. Every time I need a stud, there is none to be found…....

Guests are gone, so a little quieter here. Chores to do, better get at them…..............

Later….....


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*I lied. Full service gas stations, and Pokemon STD checks?*

Okay guys this actually is fairly safe for work… And all but the absolutely stuffiest of pastors, priests, or rabbis wouldn't fuss at this…

In my video, well I didn't get to do anything on my shelf. Honestly what woodworking time I have had lately, is for a project I can't post online as it involves a relatives living situation repairs / modifications, and they do not want their home on camera, sorry…

I ran across something that used to be a fixture in just about every neighborhood, and community in the U.S. that has sadly dwindled down to next to none, and that is a real honest to goodness service station. Those have a special place in my heart as I spent plenty of time working in those when I was young, I had a lot of fun, and learned an awful lot when I was there…

In yet another sign of the massive changes in our culture over the years, well… we also ran across a rather, well unique billboard in Houston advertising for a free STD check clinic. Now that isn't what is so unique, but the way they seem to be targeting their services to kids is… You just have to see it to believe it….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *I lied. Full service gas stations, and Pokemon STD checks?*
> 
> Okay guys this actually is fairly safe for work… And all but the absolutely stuffiest of pastors, priests, or rabbis wouldn't fuss at this…
> 
> ...


I never worked in a service station, but you took your car to a service station for repairs back in the old days. The dealerships had overpriced themselves for routine maintenance. Nowadays, everything is different, of course. Vehicles were much simpler to repair, so every gas station was a service station. Sometime during the 50's, the gas stations selling cut rate gas, and offering no service started popping up. I can remember the first of the new breed in my home town quite well.

Since I have no relatives living within in Anchorage that might need repairs, that is not on my plate. I have a BIL in town, but he is quite handy himself, and so I am not helping him, as well. But I am staying busy with DIY projects and repairs at home and her in La Conner, so the demand is high.

Good weather here, my BIL from Dallas is here visiting now…...........

Later….........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *I lied. Full service gas stations, and Pokemon STD checks?*
> 
> Okay guys this actually is fairly safe for work… And all but the absolutely stuffiest of pastors, priests, or rabbis wouldn't fuss at this…
> 
> ...


LOL. Yeah, actually a lot of service stations actually were geared up and trained up for the newer cars. Yes there are computer controls etc… on newer cars, but oddly enough, many of the modern auto technicians are not what you would call a mechanic. There actually IS a difference. Kind of like the difference between assembling IKEA furniture and building furniture from scratch. A technician can troubleshoot, disassemble and reassemble things. A mechanic is the guy that finds a problem, let's say a shift cable ball end has broken off rendering the transmission unable to be shifted into / out of any position. A Mechanic would actually fix, if possible, the existing cable. A technician would swap out a new one for the old.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Space saving shop project redesign ideas.*






Sorry so long between videos, I have ben swamped with work and family obligations much of the summer….

In this video I discuss my rationale for abandoning a couple of projects mid stream.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Space saving shop project redesign ideas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I'll send you some of our cool weather to help you out while I type…............(-:
It is 45 degrees here in Anchorage, high of 51 degrees expected. La Conner is about 10 to 15 degrees warmer than here, with highs in the 60's. Soon the difference will increase markedly, here in Alaska, with a freeze sometime soon. Have to get the hoses unplugged and into the shed today….......

We leave for La Conner in a week. Those visits are scheduled months in advance, as a rule.

My Delta dust collector is fairly trouble free, with the dust ending up in a large transparent bag. It does take up some floor space, but I actually store some things on the mobile base. It is a Delta 50-760, bought before I knew what I was doing (it was the only model at the local industrial hardware store). Turned out, I got a real gem, from the reviews. I think that is called "dumb luck".........(-:

In La Conner, I run a hodgepodge of DC things because that shop get's shuffled around just to use it.

I have a WorkSharp at both shops, and they both reside on a space in an adjustable shelving unit, about triple the height of the rest of the shelves. Now that I have a bunch of the old kitchen cabinets in my La Conner shop, I am moving things to drawers, and the shelving unit is a lot less cluttered.

Again, just make sure you have overhead room for the tools you are sharpening, good light, and a stable support holding everything.

Just finishing up the new drill press table. It has not been an easy project due to my selection of materials. Plywood is difficult to incorporate in tables, even with layers of absolutely flat fiberboard included. The plywood will unexpectedly decide to warp, and that is what happened to me. But I have corrected it to the point of usability, so nearly done. Now I have to make a new mobile base. The old one is just too unwieldy.

Good luck on your clutter campaign, I find they are frequently more difficult than planned, but usually solve more issues than expected…........

Later…......


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*






You know I can't have just a plain raw cut piece of wood as a structured wiring Mount board so with a little bit and I mean a very little bit of effort we prepped the board and are ready for paint.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently used a cut off wheel on a Dremel to retrieve a broken bolt in a piece of wood. The bolt was 1/4", so too small for my bolt extractor set. I just cut a slot in the top of bolt end and used a standard screwdriver to unscrew it. They are definitely handy items.

Here in La Conner right now. I am about to install some wood register covers for forced air in some holes in the kick-board on the new kitchen cabinets here. They were designed for floor mount to match wooden floors, so I have to put in a center piece in the hold so I can screw the covers to it.

64 degrees and sunny right now, beautiful day. My wife is in eastern Washington with a friend visiting relatives and attending a quilting class in Richland. They left from here by car yesterday.

Have a good one, watching for the results…...............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the mount board up tonight. I need to do some drywall work, and I actually need one more cantilever shelf for the 8 port switches.

I am seriously considering making a plywood shelf to make this work, although stamped steel ones aren't that expensive…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my register covers installed, no issues, at least so far.

I asked for the sub-contractors to centralize our electronics for this house in La Conner when we did the remodel this year. Since the central part of the house on the main floor was gutted, and the ceiling and walls exposed, it was the obvious time. There is a substantial crawl space under the floor, so that allowed under floor access. Actually, because of the granite hill contour that the house is situated on, the crawl space is to a large extent a standing height situation.

The wiring involved included the current Wi-Fi system, TV cable with multiple access points, and alarm system. A security camera system and multiple LAN points were added during the remodel. Then the TV cable hub, cable modem, Wi-Fi router, LAN hub, and all the centralized equipment for the camera system were placed in a closet off a stairway to the garage. It is central to the house, so perfectly located. The alarm equipment was already there

I organized some of the stuff. The recorder for the cameras I placed in a wooden bracket on the wall. They had wall mounted the Wi-Fi router already. The LAN cables were not connected, so purchased a switch and connected all the LAN points to it.

Two power strips, a power timer used for automatic resets, the cable modem, and the switch I surface mounted to a simple 16"x18" rectangle of plywood that I edged with pine, and finished with Watco. I screwed the plywood into the wall. Now everything is organized, screwed down securely on the wall, and out of the way. I used cable ties and screw secured cable ties extensively. Easy to work on, and takes up minimal room.

I suspect you are setting up something that is quite complicated and has to allow for frequent alterations, is that the case? My setup, obviously for a totally different purpose and requirements, is complex, but it will require little maintenance and alterations will be infrequent. Much of the wiring, including the LAN and camera wiring, is in a big 18"x15"x4" metal switch box, whatever you call those things. The alarm system is in another wall mounted similar size box.

That little closet looks pretty ordinary, and the usual junk is in there, until you look at that wall, and then it looks like something else entirely….....(-:

Later….......


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you install the Rack "Upside-Down"? The only normal reason would be to the reverse the direction the rack needs to swing. However, since it was not addressed in the video, had to ask. Also, why not a couple of washers to ensure the rack does not pop off those drywall screws? I have seen my fair share of items come loose when secured that way, especially swinging data racks.

Cheers


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Why did you install the Rack "Upside-Down"? The only normal reason would be to the reverse the direction the rack needs to swing. However, since it was not addressed in the video, had to ask. Also, why not a couple of washers to ensure the rack does not pop off those drywall screws? I have seen my fair share of items come loose when secured that way, especially swinging data racks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> - GFactor


The design is pretty straight forward. at least if you are into IT stuff that is…

Let me explain…

I am a systems engineer by trade, and I work with a lot of virtualization, clustering, cloud type stuff. To stay sharp for my day job I have a home office / study lab that I have a CentOS 7 cluster that has 2 nodes, an iSCSI OpenFiler box, and a Windows 7 A.V. processing workstation along with an HP all in one photosmart printer in a 4ft bakers rack style LAN rack. To the right of that will be the switch rack(s). I currently have a 7u in use in the present home office, but am finding it is too confining to work in when I am needing to make changes, so I opted to add a 4u switch rack tot he mix as well to give me a total of 11u. That will more than meet any need for me now, or in the future, I think…

The wall mount racks are not the swing away type. Just simple stamped steel U sections, with holes drilled and threaded in the right spots for the screws.

So from the top down, let me list what needs to be racked.

Top 1u gets a 10" deep cantilever shelf, on this is the cable modem, WiFi router, and USB NAS disk. The router also serves as a DLNA server.
Next 1u is for my TrendNet USB 8 port KVM, One cable runs to the desk, the other cables to the bakers rack. The desk cable gets plugged into / is rigged to be a docking station for our laptops.
Next 1u is my TrendNet 16 port rack mount gigabit ethernet switch. The house is wired with Category 6 cable, and this switch provides the services to it. I have approximately 20 network outlets through the house. My plan is to upgrade this to a 24 port switch. I would love 10GBaseT, but that is terribly expensive, and kind of a moot point considering the size of the network..
There is 1U open space to allow cables to run from the switch, to the back of the rack, and in turn down the wall and to the server rack and desk.
Next 1u down is a 24 port gigabit patch panel. TrendNet again. 
The next 1u is another cantilevered shelf housing 2 TrendNet Desktop 8 port gigabit switches. One labelled A, the other Labelled B and configured as the A and B iSCSI fabric switches. This shelf also supports the 2 Obi100 VoIP adapters. I have 1 for voice, and 1 for fax.
The next 1u below that is a CyberPowerSystems CPS-1215RM Rack Mount PDU power strip. Due tot he configuration of the outlets, and the nature of the transformers, I had to use short jumpers, literally 6" extension cords, to make the connections. That uses up the 7u.

Add on to the new 4u rack…
First 1u on the new rack will be a third cantilevered shelf to simply support all those transformers, I will fab up a face plate / block plate to clean this up at some point.

LONG TERM goal..

#1. Replace 16 port switch with 24 pot switch.
#2. Obtain second 16 port switch for iSCSI fabric.This would remove the shelf for the switches / VoIP adapters, but would consume 1 u not currently in use.
#3. Add in a CyberPower OR700LCDRM1U 700 VA 1u Rack mountable Uninterruptable Power Supply.

So the mount board method was selected for a couple of reasons.

#1. There are items that simply are not rack mountable, but need to be held close to a rack.
#2. The screw / mount holes for the rack aren't spaced correctly to catch the studs. The mount board is set up to catch the studs. In my next video you will see, I have this run in with 4, 2.5" long wood screws directly into the wall studs.

From the back to front, bottom up, long term, the layout is going to be…

#1. 4u Monoprice 19" 12" deep wall mount switch rack. Immediately above this…
#2. 7u Monoprice 19" 12" deep wall mount switch rack. These two will be attached with mending plates and small machine screws / nuts to form one 11u wall mount switch rack.
#3. Bottom 1u, The UPS. This is nearly 10" deep itself and will act as a shelf for the transformers to rest on.
#4. Next 1u up, the PDU.
#5. Next 1u up the first of the 16 port rack mount switches. Labelled B.
#6. Next 1u up, open space to allow cables to pass through. The iSCSI fabric cables from both switches will pass through to the back of the rack at this point. FWIW, I will be making "Cable separators" out of maple to organize the cables as they pass through the rack. Keeping the jumble to a minimum. 
#7. Next 1u up, the first on the 7u rack, is the second 16 port switch. (TEG-S16DG, no need for managed switch in this environment).
(Cables are color coded on the anti snag boots, White for fabric A, Green for Fabric B etc…
#8. Next 1u up is open space to allow for air flow.
#9. Next 1u up the TrendNet 24 port gigabit patch panel.
#9. Next 1u up and we just passed the capacity of the 7u rack, is the TrendNet 24 port gigabit ethernet switch. (TEG-S24DG)
#10. Next 1u up is the TrendNet 8 port USB KVM.(TK-803R).
#11. Next 1u up is the cantilever shelf with the cable modem, WiFi router, and NAS disk.
#12. On the mount board above the rack, to the left will be the first Obi100 (Voice), then in the middle will be the telephone hub (110 punch down block). and lastly to the right is going to be the second Obi100 (fax) VoIP adapter.

The Voice VoIP adapter will be cabled straight to the distribution block. And the legacy telephone cable will be replaced with color coded Category 5e cable. (My cat 6 is blue, the Cat 5e is gray).

This, if I wasn't super clear on it, is part of a major remodel / move of the home office / studio remodel project that includes not just this network move, but some cheap furniture assembly as well as mount boards for guitar hangers, but some actual real woodworking of sorts. I need to configure an add on to the desk to support my VCR / DVD player (For video encoding activities), as well as a 12 port audio mixer.

I have a pair of 2 drawer filing cabinets I want to keep. I will be modding them to make them a single vertical 4 drawer once I start moving the files into the one existing 4 drawer…

And one of the mount boards used for the guitars. FWIW, for the most part they are inexpensive instruments.









The overall idea of what I am trying to do…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing what you do for a living, of course, I didn't question what you were doing. The only thing that made sense to me from the exchange with Gfactor was that you used a board to capture the studs, so that you can put random items on it. That's what I did for my simple situation. I knew your situation would be much more complicated.

I know enough to make connections to a switch, and into the router. Other than that, those black boxes are black boxes. Are you still using mostly Linux? I think that is what you were using.

Designing a small 12 bottle wine rack on SketchUp, to fit in an adjustable book shelf unit at the end of an island in the kitchen here. Not much else going on today. Kinda quiet.

Did some computer housekeeping on this 8 year old portable that serves as the main computer here in La Conner, and lives here full time as a desktop replacement. It is an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC, technically. I liked the keyboard, and the options. So I bought it on line from the HP site and basically maxed it out. It still functions well. Has a separate video 512 meg video card, 4 gig of memory, 64 bit Windows 10 Pro operating system, a 2.6 gig Core Duo processor, two hard discs, and a 1680×1050 17" screen. The only problem I have with it, is the inability to update the Wi-Fi driver, causing occasional hiccups. But when we remodeled and put in LAN wiring, it enabled me to just plug it into the wall and forget about Wi-Fi. So it chugs along quite well.

Inevitably, I will have to replace it, and I will get an all-in-one due to the form factor. The computer sits in a common area next to the kitchen, so have to minimize the hardware. I know you deal with domestic issues, as well…......(-:

Beautiful day here today. Yesterday was rainy and windy, so much so that I couldn't barbecue as I planned. But today is different. Currently 60 deg and was clear until an hour ago.

Have a good evening…..........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and like your SketchUp diagram…............


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I still make my living with linux. And Windows, and Solaris, and Android, and a little bit of Mac, and iOS…

Funny thing. I never wanted to go into IT. I wanted to be an engineer but Calculus convinced me otherwise…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your comments RE: the old HP portable made me giggle BTW… I have a 13 year old Biostar iDeq, basically a 2.2ghz single core 64 bit system with memory maxed out at 2GB, I had it running 64 bit Windows XP until Microsoft ended support for it. Not worth trying to get even Windows 7 working on it… So it runs a pretty stripped down appliance / storage version of Linux, I use it as the controller for my iSCSI SAN. Honestly hardware specs wise, my smart phone smokes this thing…

Very long winded story short. Let me explain the why at least of what I am doing…

#1. I have streaming media throughout the house, and no matter how much I futz with it, I am never 100% happy with wireless yet…
#2. I am running a training lab in my house to keep my up to speed with the tech I use at work. This will help contain the sprawl.
#3. Aside from IT, I do some audio engineering / recording work on the side, I need a space to do this.

If I weren't doing the extended stuff, just the steaming media and not doing the iSCSI, KVM etc… stuff, I could fit it all in a regular Structured wiring cabinet. A standard 28" cabinet, which would mounte recessed into the wall cavity between the studs, would more than do the trick.

You see, all the wiring for telecom, network, video, and security comes to one central point, kind of the same way your power comes from a breaker box, making it much more manageable. However the scale of what I am doing is too big…

Again, down sized and the modem, router, 16 port switch, VoIP adapters (Voice over Internet Protocol) and telephone distribution hub, along with a structured wiring power distribution unit would fit, along with a coax splitter, and all the cables etc… with no problem.

Huh…

I bet your are glazing over at this like I do when my doctor tries to explain medical stuff… Now I get it!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand the macro stuff, meaning the general terms like VoIP, telephone, telecom, video, security, etc. But when you get into iSCSI, KVM, etc…........then I lose track. We don't even have a land line here, only cell phones. At Anchorage, we have both, with a wireless six handset system being the main workhorse, but including a few dumb phones in case the power goes out, important for my job before I retired. Our phone in Anchorage, by the way, now comes in over the video cable, and the electronics for it has a battery back up.

Interestingly, I too started out to be an electrical engineer, majoring in physics, but actually stronger in math. I made some money correcting calculus papers, and they put me over all the correction people, including upper classmen math majors. I asked why, and they said I was the only one who could get the answers to all the problems correctly….....(-:

Now I don't even remember what calculus is…..........(-:

I switched to pre-med early in my sophomore year for personal reasons, and not much too say after that….......except I am glad to be done with my 50 years in a high stress pressure cooker….....medicine takes over your life. A good life, and a rewarding life, but a tough life.

Your old computer reminds me of the series of computers I owned starting in the late 70's with a Commodore Pet. That's when I started programming. I built computers along the way, but mostly purchased them. I got an IBM XT with the gigantic 10 meg hard drive in 1983, and we ran the fiscal part of my practice with it for 6 months when I first moved to Anchorage. We were awaiting a building to be finished to house our clinic startup. We came out of the blocks fully computerized for the fiscal end, and at this time that clinic has multiple providers, and 45 employees. I designed the business model.

By the way, in my experience, both Windows 8 and 10 seem to run faster than Win XP or Win 7. So the newer operating systems have kept this old computer running a couple of extra years, I am thinking.

Speaking of programming, yesterday I put a utility on this computer that I had made way back when, but somehow forgot to document the command line syntax. I guess I just used the examples I had at home, so just copied the shortcut when needed. Source code takes up little space, so I tend to put all my old source code on all of my important computers. So I was looking at my old code from 2004, and puzzled it out. Just a simple, but very handy thing that will run a program and place it and size it according to the command line parameters. Mostly used for two side by side copies of windows file explorer. With Windows 10, you can snap two windows into the same configuration but it takes a lot more keystrokes. I just click on two icons in the quick access tool bar and there it is.

Well, off to doing some stuff in the shop…......have a good one…......


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL…

Well, I won't bore you with the infrastructure mumbo jumbo. Just to say that it makes perfect sense to me…

I actually pursued and obtained a communications degree that spun off into an IT career as oddly enough, they are related more than you'd think… I am in the prrocess of getting back into school for a masters degree in MIS here shortly.

I have had just under a 20 year run so far in I.T., and I feel somewhat stuck where I am at. To get to the next phase of my career I either need a more advanced degree, or somebody has to die… And I'd rather not have friends and colleagues die on me…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another degree always looks good on the resume. And they sometimes are the tipping point to getting a new job.

OK, off to making dinner. Sherie gets back tomorrow from a 6 day jaunt in Eastern Washington doing quilting stuff and visiting relatives….........

Later….........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Prepping the mount board for structured wiring #2. *

In this video I show the installed mount board, and give you a more visual representation of what I am trying to accomplish with this move. I didn't mention it in the video, butt the pencil writing to the right of the board is where the farthest edge of the hutch will extend to.

Yes, admittedly it is very minimal woodworking involved, and contrary to the way the video looks, not everything is warped. It would appear that there is a lens distortion in my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. I need to get that taken care of…

More woodworking on this office remodel will be coming. Starting with something pretty simple, which is creating a single 4 drawer vertical filing cabinet out of 2 existing 2 drawer vertical units. They are late 90s vintage and are actual solid and plywood construction rather than the garbage MDF construction used these days… I will also be building a piano stand and bench for my wife's digital piano to accomodate for her height (She's a beautiful 5' 0" tall) I don't want to set her up with those tubular steel things as a wood base would give it the feel of a more heirloom quality instrument that might just stick around for a while…






If you have any questions about the technology just ask. As long as you aren't going to poke about my security (not shown) I will be glad to answer any questions…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring. Part 3. Drywall.*






In today's video I show you how to care for you measure and cut a wall penetration for a 3 gang low voltage pass-through for all of these structured wiring including the ethernet cables telephone and TV coaxial cables. We end up with a good tight fit dead center where we want it and completely level it couldn't have gone better.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring. Part 3. Drywall.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

Just got up from the shop after trouble shooting the garage door opener…....new installation by me a couple of months ago. Not sure what was going on…......but, it turned out to be just the wall mount opener, probably some subtle "corrosion" on the copper wire….....reused from the old installation. Cleaned up the wires, and things worked again.

I have made a lot of holes in dry wall for all kinds of "boxes", but I admit, I almost always use a power tool, namely a jigsaw. Nowadays, occasionally a multi-tool instead. Impressed by your use of a hand saw, I have one of those but I usually cheat and hope I don't cut anything vital…....never have.

Haven't done a whole lot of low voltage work, not counting running speaker cables through a labyrinth of additions and remodeling in my Anchorage home. Needless to say, I have all the tools to run electrical cable through walls, although I could use a right angle drill and some esoteric stuff…......but don't do enough of it to justify the price.

Here in La Conner, 5 months ago, I put an electrical outlet in the entryway closet, because we wanted to put the printer there. There was a receptacle on the other side of the wall, so that was easy. A few years back, put two new 120 circuits and one 240 circuit into the garage, right next to the panel, a good location. That was quick and easy and obviously for the shop. In Anchorage, the garage is filled with circuits I have installed. But that is a different situation there, mostly because we have lived there 32 years. The La Conner house is a vacation luxury thing, so have to consider resale, and make everything pretty. Although we dream about living here some day.

Looking forward to the rest of the installation…....never know, I might need to know some of this stuff in the future.

Cooling here in La Conner, but absolutely beautiful the last couple of days. Sun shining, absolutely clear, about 58 degrees during the day with the sun making it feel much warmer.

You folks have a good one…..........

Later…..........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring. Part 3. Drywall.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I have an oscillating multi tool and I never thought to use it for the cut. Old habits die hard I guess. I just never seem to like cutting drywall with anything but a hand saw. No clue why…

The brush plates came in yesterday. I have some financial work I need to do over the next couple of days, so progress won't be made until at least Saturday, but I have a plan….

On Saturday, I remove what has been installed so far, take the mount board back to the shop for another / final coat of paint, and pull out the LAN rack and audio gear from around the wall, paint the wall at least the section under the mount board and within about 4" of the board and the pass through so that I don't have to mask them when I paint the entire wall…

The ceiling is as I bought the house, and has glow in the dark paint dots of various sizes arrayed like the constellations so that you can look up when the room is dark and it looks like a starry sky. I am keeping that!

The existing bed gets pulled out, and the guitar amp gets shoved over by the bass amp, and I prep and install the remaining 1×6 mount board for the guitar hangers. So I will have guitar hangers on 3 walls. The mount boards for the hangers are 1×6 pine, and are screwed into the studs. They will be masked and painted bright white, and the hanger hardware reinstalled.

My guitar hangers are a half dozen "Bluecell 180 degree adjustable offset guitar hangers" that allow me to hold my instruments away from the wall at an angle of my choosing. These will hold my basses. I have on the opposite side of the door, as can be seen in my Sketchup,one guitar, My SX Hawk Stratocaster clone, hung on the wall behind the door, and then immediately on the adjascen wall another, planned Epiphone Les Paul. Those are using "String Swing" hangers. The string Swings have a small mount block of their own that mounts to my mount board. Their mount blocks are stained mahogany.

Another string swing between the closet doors hangs the Yamaha acoustic, and then on the far side, in the corner, the Rogue 7/8 scale. Again hung on String Swings.

The mount board along the window wall will be used for 2 more string swings, but left empty for possible future additions. (Not planned yet, but you never know, it's kind of addicting).

Between the


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Prepping the mount board for the structured wiring. Part 3. Drywall.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a real music man cave there. You are into a totally different thing that I have been, so there is no real comparison. My space is partly techie, but much more consumer like, even though I program at times. Considerable business activity has passed through the system there, however.

My space is from a remodel about 9 years ago, combining two bedrooms.

My den is devoted about 1/3 to my monster u-shaped corporate desk, that I bought from a corporate office place with book shelves each side. My cable modem, Wi-Fi router, and LAN switch are in a swiveling stack I installed in one of the bookcases at just higher than screen level, always in view, so I know what is going on.

The rest of the den houses a 60 gallon aquarium, some orchids, a couch and a couple of recliners. My den becomes the playground for the grandkids when they come, with Legos strewn around the floor, and the oldest grandson running video games on my main computer. He brings his own mouse.

Three screens on top in the center of the corporate desk, and three computers underneath. One capable machine, and the lateral dirt cheap ones for use with flight simulation stuff, and occasionally other things. I have push button switch capability to direct the video, and can move the side screens to the center computer so that it has three screens to work with. Handy for programming.

The main computer, Falcon Northwest from 2010, is long in tooth, but so capable, it still runs good frame rates on the latest games. It has the Intel Extreme processor from 2010, a 6 core, on the fly automatic overclocking thing, 24 gig of memory, a 256 gig solid state main hard drive, two video cards in SLI, and a Logitech backlit keyboard. The center screen is an Alienware 3D capable thing. The lateral screens are large Samsung screens, by older standards, with excellent performance.The sound runs through optical to a Yamaha receiver, and I have a surround speaker system installed. Bunch of legacy near audiophile speakers, but still sound great.

Totally unlike your system, yours being much more into music and video, I presume, with a lot of evidence of professional computer technology activity.

I would like to upgrade some aspects of the system at some time, but it will depend on retirement finances, a much more restrictive environment.

Keep up the blogging…........

Later…....


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*

No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.

I sized up a patch for the original sheet rock hole last night, took a bit of trimming and shaving, but it's done.

Next steps are to remove the furnishings / fixtures in the room, patch the drywall, texture, and paint.

Mind you, this is all part of a remodel project that will give me a dedicated home office / studio space that won't be subject to the noises of the air conditioner that the current office / studio suffers from.

Once the paint is done, I re mount the board, I am planning on using nails through the board to find the screw holes to insure I am going into the right spots, and then mount it up tight.

I have an articulating mic arm that I use for vocal work, but I am considering just using floor standing boom stands, or maybe a desktop tripod stand that can go away out of my way when not in use. This space is going to be a bit smaller than the old office / studio, and I want the space as efficient as possible…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with woodworking?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


*Busted !!*

You should have added videos, pictures so everybody knows what is going on!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


There is nothing easy about combining woodworking, hardware, wiring, and dry wall work. I have done it a number of times, more or less successfully. The woodwork is the easy part. the hardware dictates everything and is never arranged quite right. The wiring is never where it is supposed to be, and the drywall will crumble at the slightest provocation…and then a stud appears where you don't want it, and it is never where you really want it.

In this house, the vacation house, the closest thing to this sort of thing, in recent memory is my little stand I made for the internet stack and security system…in our bedroom, of all places. Blinking lights where you don't want them, you know the drill. It replaced an insanely crazy, put it together quick thing.

The stand and what it replaced, is well documented here, for all to see:

Internet Stack

That documentary should be read with care and intensity. It illustrates a number of important axioms about practicality, and marriage…(-:

That little stand is now relegated to holding sandpaper in the shop, and it works well for that. It has been replaced by a centralized system with our remodel this Spring. Since I post-facto, made a wooden construct for some of the hardware, I have put my imprint on that system as well.

Here is a picture of the wall in a central stairwell closet. At the lower left is a board with a lot of equipment that was on the floor. In the distance, a vertically mounted security camera video recorder. So two pieces of woodworking there:










So, understand a little about what you are doing, and how much trouble it really is to make it work.

Have a good one. Looking forward to the final product.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,

Yeah I don't expect folks to quite get the woodworking aspect of this whole deal. This is about far more than just moving structured wiring. I ma doing a full office / studio move / remodel with a bunch of wood fixtures that need to be custom built for this application. So please be paitent with the steps and stay tuned!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


I do understand you are into a monster project, relatively speaking. My projects here were approaching the trivial, but still involve some woodworking. I don't think I have ever gotten into the mess you are into…(-:

Have a good one. Finishing up a small wine bottle rack, hopefully will have it done by tomorrow.

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Well, once this wall / structured wiring part is done, I start work on a desktop charger organizer. I have chargers for my cameras, my gimbal, audio recorders, phones etc… Cables everywhere etc…

To answer the question that Dwain asked. I admit the relationship is slim, but there are folks here that seem to have an interest, in this subject. There is woodworking related to this whole thing, but it is far from all woodworking, or even majority woodworking.

This woodworking in this office project is / will be…

#1. The Mount board, trimmed out, etc… for the structured wiring.
#2. The mount boards trimmed out etc… for the guitar hangers. 
#3. The desktop chargin station / organizer mentioned above.
#4. Conversion of a pair of matching 2 drawer plywood and oak filing cabinets, into a single 4 drawer filing cabinet for in the closet.
#5. Not accurately reflected in the Sketchup, but floor to ceiling shelves on the right side of the closet to allow stowage of parts, office supplies, etc…
#6. Light box "Recording" light for the door. I have the Recording acrylic in place already, just need to finish up the box and electrical work on it. Will be battery operated and mounted to the outside of the door.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Being able to make things quickly and "fit to purpose" in your own shop, and that almost always involves some wood, is a real asset in my experience. I have many things in both house that speak to my ability to fix, maintain, and create using the shops I have.

The first time I had any kind of shop was in 1970 when I bought my RAS. When I grew up, we had a basement where I could do things, but we had very few tools.

I remember when I was an intern (meaning very poor) in 1967, my wife and I made furniture out of decorative cement blocks, and some boards. I made a round end table, supported by cement blocks, out of wood, cut into a circle with a keyhole saw, and then painted. Also, we had the traditional board and cement block book shelf. For a stereo cabinet we bought some old canning shelves ($10) and added some cheap lattice work panels as doors for a couple of shelves with the electronics, attached with piano hinge. All the wood objects were painted and antiqued to fit the little apartment we were in. Our apartment became a social hub for a bunch of single male interns, mostly because we had decorated it and outfitted it with used (we didn't buy anything new) and made items. But they looked good, and functioned well, so everyone loved to be there. The door was usually unlocked, and they barged in without knocking as though we were a family…and I guess we were.

One of the toughest years of a medical career became one of my best.

As an aside, my stereo system when I was an intern, consisted of a stereo FM tuner and stereo amplifier made from Dynakit tube kits while I was a medical student. An AR turntable and AR-4 speakers were the rest of the system. We thought it sounded great, and it was cheap. Actually, all the components were well reviewed and good values.

Well, so much for history. Off to Anchorage tomorrow where they have…........snow.

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


What a nasty busy week. Double shifts, broken thermostat, found out my system is a 4 wire and modern thermostats are 5 wire. So now I have a high dollar thermostat and no way to isntall it, as well as plenty of wire to hook it up and no clue where the C wire lug on my unit is. I think I am going to have to call an electrician…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


I have hooked up a few thermostats in my day, but I don't remember much about the wiring. The last one I hooked up I had to go look inside the furnace to figure out what went where. That was just a couple years ago in La Conner. You might take a look at your furnace and/or look the problem up on line. You may be able to leave one wire not attached, or two of them going to the same place. Seems to me I had a similar problem.

Most of the snow has melted here, and we are staying above freezing much of the time. Trying to design a dust collection solution for a drill press table, so that it is out of my way, and still does the job. That means it has to be above the table but adjustable. The table does have DC under the table at the center point, but that is not terribly useful except to push wayward chips into it after you have removed the workpiece.

Later


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


The house was built in 1984, and I am trying to convert to smart / WiFi enabled devices, such as thermostats, outlets, lighting etc…

I need a 24v power supply for the WiFi / digital portion of the Thermostat. I have had the side of the unit off, and can see where the connections are, but I haven't been able to get enough light up there to see…

I will be heading upstairs with a flashlight later this week to determine where that C connector is, but for now, I HAD to get a working thermostat on the wall and hooked up…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Thermostats are essential devices, so you have to do what you have to do. Been there, many times. My house in La Conner is a forced air system. One thermostat. Adequate. No extremes in temperature.

My house in Anchorage has extremes of temperature. It is a hot water baseboard system. There are six zones. Set up with some major remodels in the last 10 years. And they are set very differently. But it is a larger home. Each zone has been carefully considered, and if you look at the thermostats, they are all set different. Totally different problem. And handled with many zones.

So I dealt with a lot of thermostats over the years, but haven't done any work on them recently, except in La Conner.

An arcane world, keep me appraised, I like to see what happens with the interface between old and new…because I am so old…(-:

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Lol… life is sucking shop time away, but i am producing a nice narration video of the San Jacinto monument inscriptions right now.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


On a non related note, to Jim, and anyone else interested, my latest video which is not woodworking related at all, but rather a historical tour of the San Jacinto Battleground Monument in Harris County Texas is up. If you are interested you can see it at


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Regarding the San Jacinto video:

Dave, I enjoyed your narration. It reviewed some history, and it is obviously important.

Your production, including the narration, music, and video were entrancing.

Good job!

History is not the easiest subject to make entertaining, but this worked well. I am not unusual, since history is not a focus of mine. But with a clear focus on the words chiseled on the monument, it came to life. Your video and narrative were on target at all times, and kept me interested…even the state and country listing of the background of the Texan partisans, and that is kinda like reading Genesis…(-:

Keep it up…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Okay in that light…

The Mexican revolutions begat horrible dictartors, the horrible dictators begat poor treatment of the Texas colonists, the poor treatment of the Texas colonists begat the Texas revolution…

I couldn't resist…

All scriptural / historical humor aside…. Thank you for the kind words. I am trying desperately to scrape the rust off of my college training. Even though I have tons of experience and training in I.T., I have multiple degrees, one of which is an AA in Art / Commercial Art. Even though I went on to Systems Engineering, I never lost the passion for art and video production. It helps keep me foused. It is also a big part of why I love woodworking. It is the whole creating stuff thing…

I have always loved history, even as a kid. Living in Texas, I am where a large amount North American history has taken place. This video, and several more like it that are in the pipe. (U.S.S. Texas, U.S.S. Cavala, Mission San Antonio De Valero (The Alamo)) these are great ways for me to get out of the house, get some MUCH needed excersize, see some great historical sites, and lets me work with creative expression.

It all boils down to that. Creative expression. It's why I do woodworking, it's why I play music, and it's why I do the videography.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar, at least the woodworking part. It is why I always work from my own plans. It is designing and then creating something, even if it is a shop object, that gives me enjoyment.

Looking forward to the next ones in a row…

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


I FOUND IT! The footage for the U.S.S. Texas. I thought it might have been on the SD card that croaked…. Got it all loaded in and started crunching it last night.

Tonight is for the Wood related part of the home office project though. I am taking the mount board back tot he shop and slathering another coat of paint on it…

I've got another DIY but not woodworking video on the remodel coming up concerning drywall patching…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Structured wiring mount board removed!? Drywall work, and details.*
> 
> No video this time, but just a progress report. The screws for the rack were backed off so the rack could be removed, then the mount board was taken off last night. Time to get it back into the shop tonight so I can lay down the final coat of paint on it and let it cure.
> 
> ...


Regarding DIY, yesterday I found myself in my least favorite position, underneath a sink cabinet repairing plumbing. A hot water dispenser lead in was leaking.

Plastic tube attached to another plastic gizmo with a brass nut. The plastic gizmo was a clip on device to a fancy inlet item. I had replaced the plastic gizmo a couple of years ago when it cracked, but hadn't done anything with the tube. This time, the plastic tube was degenerating, probably from heat, inside the nut allowing a leak.

I cut about 3/4" of the tubing off, replaced the knurl, and then tightened the brass nut again, and it was fixed.

Sounds easy, but it was a bugger at the back of an under sink cabinet, and it took some doing, especially to get the knurl back on.

The problem is, you just know this is going to happen again so many years from now. Rats.

Glad you found the U.S.S. Texas footage, hate to lose stuff that is time consuming to replace.

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*

No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.

We've had a sudden death in the family. My Dad fell, and broke his hip on the 1st of the month. Less than a week later he passed on from congestive heart failure I never knew he had….

Not much more to say about this aside from if you 've been keeping up with the count. Since March 2 cousins on my wife's side, one of her aunts, a brother in law, and a good friend of mine have all passed away, and now my Dad, and honestly, my Father in law is in terrible shape. The way 2018 is going….

ENOUGH ALREADY!

This keeps up I am going to check myself into a nice hotel with padded walls…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Condolences on your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the older we get, the more family and friends pass on. My wife got so freaked out by the number of friends that died recently (she is 61) that she started to look at things differently, almost in a panic. Suddenly, she wanted to take a big trip again, like we did for our 25th wedding anniversary, 10 years ago. Next year will be our 35th anniversary. So she plotted a big one, with my concurrence, of course, and next January we take off and be gone from Anchorage for two months.

We have aother good excuse. My middle daughter now lives in Singapore for a three year stint because of her husband's job. So we will fly to Singapore and visit with her family including three grand kids, cruise to Cape Town, and then come to La Conner for a couple of weeks to rest up.

Recently, I was thinking back to a canoe trip three of us made when we were done with finals for our senior year of college, with a hiatus before the graduation ceremony. It was interesting, and fun, and brought back great memories. But both of my friends on that trip have passed on.

These things do seem to cycle, so hopefully things will quiet down soon…


----------



## Jasper64 (Jul 8, 2018)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Well, for what it's worth, My Dad was 79, and his health has been iffy for years due to cardiac damage he sustained in his military service due to Agent Orange exposure. His passing while no shock, the rapidity of decline for my eldest brother and I is very shocking. I am starting to come to the conclusion that my middle brother, the one that lives relatively close to my Dad and Step Mom hasn't been entirely succesful in conveying Dads condition for quite some time. It's been a chicken little issue where he tends to scream about someone being on their death bed because they stubbed their toe sort of stuff… So accurate, trustworthy information was hard to come by….. We knew about the dementia, but not a word was said until a day or two prior to his passing about fluid around the heart and lungs etc…

My wifes aunt has been in long term care for the last 10 years, she's had tons of cardiac issues that are just, well no shock that she passed.

The two cousins (cancer) and brother in law (cancer) and coworker / colleague (undetermined but we think it was a medication error) were just untimely. These folks were in their 40s and early 50s. Just seems too early to get ripped away from life and those that love you…

I do have the blessing of a good friend from college that travels, a LOT for work has accrued so many travel miles as to be at risk of losing them if he doesn't use them, so he is buying our air fare to and from Oregon. It's sitautions like this where you find out who your friends really are! Oh and FWIW, him and I are going to work on some replacement cabinets for his old RV. They took out the old CRT TV on front and he wants to reconfigure the entire over cab cabinet setup.

Long term, the shop will be a good therapy for me. I got my love for woodworking from my Dad. I want to build one of those Cobblers benches to replicate the project, and furniture he build for the family when I was a kid as a legacy for him….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


My father died at age 79 as well, but he had serious issues, leukemia, so we were forewarned. My mother died at age 93, hip fracture, and subsequently quietly passed in her sleep.

I am chugging along at age 77 with no disabilities, and I am grateful for that. I have a brother who is 81, and doing fairly well.

Your trip to Oregon sounds like a welcome change for you. I miss having a motorhome at times, but we are a bit more comfortable with the vacation home. We had an '88 Southwind, 32' long. It got a lot of use, including trips in the spring and fall in below freezing weather. I had rigged it so that the pipes wouldn't freeze. I would actually drain the water tank, and then anti-freeze the system while we were driving home. We had a concrete motorhome pad with dumping facility, electricity, and water. Now the pad is empty, but we might buy a smaller motorhome in the future after my wife retires.

I am going to make some prototype speaker stands while I am here in La Conner. I want to see how secure they are, and if necessary, change the configuration for the permanent stands. The speakers are "bookshelf" speakers, meaning a simple box. But they are quite heavy, and expensive, so I don't want anything to happen to them. So I will build some simple ones out of pine and plywood and see how the function…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Dad has had health issues for quite a while now. He had an afib and other cardiac issues that we were told were due to his Agent Orange exposure during his time in Vietnam. About 5 years or so ago, he had a heart valve replacement surgery, which he never really recovered from, and the signs of the Dementia were there pretty quickly afterwards. Not laying any blame, but I know before he went on the table mentally he was sharp as a tack, after wards, dull as a butter knife…

His mental state has been steadily deteriorating since then, but honestly, with him on the other side of the country, and me dealing with a brother in law who was critically ill, I hadn't noticed. After Eddy passed in early May, I had a lot of trouble just trying to talk to anyone in my family, especially my Dad, mostly because I knew he didn't have much more time…

It's been a really trying time for everyone.

On a positive note. I get the speaker stand concept sort of… I have a pair of big powered PA speakers I want to set up in our music room. I can't set them up on the teepee stands as those things suck up floor space, and still have room for the drum kit…. I am considering floating shelves off the wall to house these… I am honestly wishing I had a bigger space for the music room…. It started as a place for me to play my bass to a backing track, then my BIL brought his guitar, and my wife moved in her keyboard…. Now my nephew has dropped in a drum kit….  this is getting out of hand!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


If your wife and nephew aren't using their instruments, perhaps some kind of storage solution is in order? I suspect one of the problems in that area is that the attic, and other unheated/uncooled spaces are just too hard on anything other than a spare concrete block… (-:

Got the parts to my speaker stands cut out yesterday. Today I will glue them up, then finish it with black paint tomorrow. Since it is pine and plywood, not much one can do with transparent finishes. But since I am painting, I can use quick and dirty assembly techniques, combined with filler.

Did some more pressure washing yesterday. The asphalt driveway needs some holes and cracks filled, and then it needs to be sealed. We will also paint the deck walking surfaces on this trip.

I think we will get someone to do the sealing of the driveway after we leave. It is difficult to park the cars outside of the driveway and garage…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


My wife plays her keyboard at least 3x /week… The drum kit si currently disassembled, but we plan on refurbing it and putting it together in the music room… I play it some, but it really needs new drum heads, especially the snare, that thing is tore up from the floor up! The kick is fine, the toms are so so…. Probably do that for Christmas…

Set up the tripods for the speakers in there last night. I can arrange the legs so they aren't really in the way of the drummer… Do need an isolation shield though as there's no way I am playing in that room with a live drummer unshielded!

Played my Jazz Bass a little bit last night, it growls a LOT more than the Precision does… Good for venting for sure!

I woke up this morning, and in the still groggy state was thinking "it's Friday, I can call Dad tonight".... Yeah that's not gonna work… :-( Made for a lousy way to start the day…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


OK, you just have to become a one man band. If you sing, you should be able to play guitar, mange the drums with your feet, and occasionally drop the guitar to use the keyboard…

Gotta put a positive spin on the thing, Dave… (-:

Will be busy today. Youngest daughter and her husband, with four year old and two year old arrive this evening for a few days. They are coming up from Denver. I think the proper word to describe the situation is "chaotic". Brief stay, and that is probably a good thing for this old man. My daughter is a colorectal surgeon, and her husband is a plastic surgeon. There will definitely be a little medical talk in the conversation…

Regarding your father, the grieving never ends, it just slowly fades with time. Unfortunately, "closure" is an overrated phenomena. You will probably dream about him now and then for ever. I still find myself dreaming about my father and I. He died in 1980, 38 years ago. I still wish he was here, but of course, he would be 117 years old if he were alive…

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


I play one instrument at a time, badly…. Okay I am fair to middlin on the bass, I am learning guitar, and just piddle around on percussion…. My wife is the keyboardist…

I used to sing, but I have an issue with the and I can't spell it, but the tube in the ear, never equalizes right on my left ear, so I never hear myself right and can't judge to hold a tune…. My wife says I sing well, but I don't believe her, mostly because I can't tell…

Totally agree on the concept of closure, I still miss my grand dad, he passed away in 1979…

I've been having a lot of trouble with the beginnings of arthristis in my shoulders, and the tool stacker in my shop is getting to be a huge problem for me… A massive redesign of the shop is in order. I don't really like the big extension wing on my table saw etc… I am considering building rolling cabinets for my bench top tools, and massively down sizing the cabinet the miter saw sits on for a collapsible wing type saw stand… The lathe needs a better stand, and I figure I can mount the bench grinder / sharpening station to that etc…

Need to spend some serious time in sketchup to get this done!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm back home. Dad's services were good. Miltary honors will stay with me forever. The sound of the Rifle salute wasn't nearly as loud as I would expect…

My step mom was trying to clear out some of Dads stuff that she knows has sentimental value to each of my Dads sons… I got my Dads pinky ring that he made in a jewelry making class in high school, this thing is easily 62 or 63 years old… Not super valuable, just silver and I think the stone is Onyx, but Dad made it…

I also was able to get my hands on a small box of penmaking supplies he had from when I was a kid… No mandrels sadly, but lots of inserts, springs etc… The inserts are the old style refillable ones for Cross pens and compatible… He's probably had these things for 40 years…

I wish I could say the visit went smoothly. But with the combination of high emotion of the event, and poor communication some knickers got twisted. No big shock…

I tried to take time to show off Oregon to my wife, hoping to catch a beautiful clear sky full of stars. After days of squabbling with various family members she wasn't exactly in a great mood, and to top it off, we had an almost full moon (very bright, blocks out the view) and there was a Forest fire somewhat close by blowing smoke and lots of extra light…

Our new fridge was delivered today thankfully. I got it set up, more or less. Hope I did it right because I had to go back to work…

I'll catch the good where I can!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Having spent two years in the military as a medical officer, prior to specializing, I have a soft spot for military folk. Unlike some, I had a positive experience, with good memories. I almost went career.

Our family is not noted for infighting and squabbles, and social events seem to happen smoothly. That may be the result of wide variations in religion, affluence, and temperment. The makings of contentious relations are there, but since there wouldn't be a point to it, everyone avoids it, I suspect. Religion, politics, and finance never seem to come up due to some unwritten detente, I suspect. Ex-spouses even seem to be on good behaviour and keep discourse civil. My generation has set the tone, and the younger folk have picked it up.

Back here in Anchorage now. Recovering from an overuse "injury", meaning just back and hip pain from a lot of out door work at both houses. So now I am staying out of the shop until I am recovered. Minor stuff, fortunately, and I seem to be on the mend.

A fridge is definitely one of those things you don't want to fail. Our biggest problem in that regard was a 72 hour electrical outage here in Anchorage a number of years ago. We did lose some food, but maintained much of it in our large freezer with bags of ice.

We came home to a bonanza of strawberries in one of our small garden patches. Most of our garden area is given over to flowers, but we have two small areas that include some vegetables, and strawberries, nestled in with the floral stuff. Guess that is my little piece of good for week. Sherie is converting most of them to strawberry freezer jam. Makes it in the bread maker…

Later…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, while my family isn't known for the best of communications, we usually don't snap at each other. One brother in particular isn't handling the stress of our parents aging and loss at all well, and he's kind of lost his composure… We're brothers though. We'll butt heads and then get back to normal quickly…

The new fridge is in, set up, and pretty awesome, but the ice maker is too slow for my taste… I am working with the documentation to figure out the adjustments and think I have it right…

I need to get with my ortho doc, we lost my referral for PT for my shoulder. Getting arthritic there, not a good sign at just under 50 for sure!

I know one thing for sure, I am much more motivated to get moving on my channel and get it self supporting. I have ideas that I want to get going and I can't wait until I am too old, ill, or dead before I try them.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Taking a break from the shop, and videos for a lousy reason...*
> 
> No shop video this week, and there won't be one for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Stress can certainly change behavior. I too had some head butting with my brother, but fortunately it occurred in the email realm, and was settled there as well. Illness will also markedly affect behavior. Grief and the stresses caused by loss frequently make temporary changes in behavior.

One of the most dramatic changers of behavior is pregnancy. I have met patients first when they were pregnant, and wondered how in the world someone married her, and continued to put up with her. Then at the first postpartum visit it be like another personality took over their brain, and they became composed, happy, and sociable again. The effect could be absolutely amazing in certain individuals. Other people had the same affect whether they were pregnant or not. We are all put together differently.

Speaking of ice makers, we had a stand alone ice maker for a long time, but it was more trouble than it was worth. It made perfect tasting ice, but was a maintenance calamity. We have an excellent appliance repairman, and he suggested we just ditch it. So we disposed of it, and went back to using the ice maker in the Viking. It can produce ice at a prodigious rate, but the delivery mechanism leaves something to be desired. I just cleared out an ice jam this morning.

We have a Sub Zero fridge in La Conner. More fridge than we wanted to buy, but we were victims of a major model change with our first choice, Thermador (high quality, but a lot cheaper than Sub Zero). The cabinets were designed for a particular size built in fridge, and after the cabinets were built, we went to buy the fridge. it was no longer available. And there were none available in any other brand, except Sub Zero. Everybody else had converted to separate "columns" for freezer and fridge. Unfortunately, they were not as space efficient as a combo, and would have severely limited our freezer and fridge storage space.

That fridge was maneuvered into the house with a crane, after taking down a porch railing. Crazy. Its a good fridge, so not a bad purchase, just more than we wanted to spend. And it is one of their smaller fridges, but they definitely weigh a lot.

I am not much into watching videos. I usually get to yours sooner or later just for conversational reasons, but it isn't my thing. But I do hope you get your channel up and running. It could be a source of amusement, and perhaps some money in retirement.

The rains have settled in here, the usual August weather. It has to keep up its reputation as a temperate rain forest, since that is our classification, both here, and in La Conner…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*

If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…

Since Dad passed, I haven't had any sort of, well desire to do anything in the shop. I mean I have gone to the shop, turned the AC on, sat down and started after maybe cleaning up a tiny bit, or just moving things around. But nothing of any consequence. Certainly not making headway…

I look around my shop, and I remember my Dads shop. I can't tell you how many times I have stood there at my lathe just remembering sitting on my Dads workbench and watching him turn legs for a cobblers bench. How he would come home stressed out from work, and as the shavings would start to pile up, you could see a change, he was happy.

I remember talking with him as I put my shop together. He really hated routers. I mean with a passion. No idea why. I don't even recall him owning one. Not sure what I would do without mine!

It's funny. When we were visiting with my step mom, and she was, well clearing stuff out, and trying to clear her head, I remember her asking me if I knew anything about this little boot shaped candle holder. While I don't have any recollection of him making it, just like with someone's handwriting, I could see my Dads hand all over that thing. It must have been made probably sometime in the late 80s before he hung up woodworking in favor of other pursuits that didn't take up as much space…

I haven't really produced much, if anything of note, aside from a few gift items, and such for my wife…. and a few pieces for the house. I am hoping, and praying that once the dust settles, maybe, just maybe, I can dig in, get serious, and get some woodworking done. But for now, I'm just not ready to get after it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*
> 
> If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…
> 
> ...


Hello Dave,
A touching post and a very sad series of events to have to handle all at once.

Death of a father/close relative/partner is something that we will never really stop greiving for, I guess its just human nature.

Also I cannot offer any text book advice either, it's something we all have to handle in our own way.
Your shop visits are possiblly good a good step in the right direction only you will know the answer there.
Like your Dad a change in direction may help for a period.

I will however check back on you later.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*
> 
> If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob I really appreciate that. I'm not saying I'm going to be making any radical changes anytime soon. Dad passed just under a month ago. The progression of his illness was very very fast which in a way is a blessing. I watched my brother-in-law slowly deteriorate in the matter of 3 years that he was sick and it was a very difficult thing for him and for the family.

My earlier post was actually while I was waiting for some things to happen at work systems restarting that kind of thing. It really didn't take long I just felt like I had to get it off my chest somewhere. The good thing is it's not impacting my day job sort of. I know my mind isn't quite what it should be I'm very distracted and considering my career which is senior systems engineering as in I'm the guy that lays out the information technology infrastructure, it's been much much harder for me to do my job effectively this year. Solutions that would be simple for me to figure out normally just evade me right now and it's starting to get worrisome. I am very glad my management is very understanding of the situation

Unless my wife redirects me tomorrow I'm planning on taking a little trip to the other side of town to pick up a used Weber kettle Grill. I am planning on building a folding barbecue table for it. The doctor has me on a Paleo Diet and barbecuing is an easy way to stay on plan. I already have one 22in Grill I just wanted to the second one so that I can do larger Cooks such as smoking a brisket on one and grilling vegetables on the other at the same time time.


----------



## Frustrator (Jul 12, 2015)

dbhost said:


> *Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*
> 
> If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
Sorry to hear about all your and your familys losses
Just a tips, take it if helps you, otherwise just discard it. What have helped me when ive been in similar situation is to keep the body moving alot. Earlier in life it was running, now just walking alot (to much nice food). The moving makes it easier to think.

Regards,
Linus


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*
> 
> If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…
> 
> ...


I think you are doing remarkedly well, Dave, considering everything that has happened. We have talked about grieving before so won't rehash it. Being episodic in the shop is probably the norm. There are some people that get the bug, and just never stop. But I tend to bounce from one hobby to another.

Right now I am not doing much in the shop. I went through a long siege of power washing this house (and everything else but the grass), and then did the same thing in La Conner. That was a mistake. My scoliosis and calcified facet, both diagnosed at age 6, is an infirmity I have to protect. I didn't realize that with the power washer, I was duplicating something I don't normally do… pivoting and walking slowly. Strangely, I can walk fast or nearly run without any discomfort or exacerbation of my issues on the right side. But when I walk slowly, apparently I use different muscles. With fast walking, I tense a lot of muscles that then protect my weak spot, I suspect

My issues with slow walking has one side benefit, I never go shopping with my wife… (-:

So now I have to avoid standing as much as I can, so I revert to computer related hobbies. I actually have a pile of projects to post, but I have been delinquent. I built a lot of things last year, on a time schedule, and that burnt me out for awhile.

I have some small projects in the works in La Conner, and there, woodworking continues to be an active hobby.

I just purchased and assembled a new gas grill. My twenty year old Weber Genesis finally gave up the ghost. I would have to completely replace everything in the firebox, and I considered it, but then I noted that it was rusting in other areas as well. It has already gone through two sets of innards. Time to replace instead of repair.

I got another three burner Genesis, now called the Genesis II. I got the model with a stainless steel top, side shelves, grates, burners, and everything else in the firebox. But it isn't the much more expensive "LX" model that has side burners that I would never use. With three burners, I can roast a chicken, cornish game hen, or a pork roast, for instance. You turn off the middle burner, and it works more like a convection oven. I grill about 2 to 3 times a week year round.

Because we get heavy snows at times. the porch can end up with a lot of snow. The grill has 8" wheels on one end, and casters on the other. I replaced the casters with 8 inch wheels on an axel. I don't need the swivelling, but I do need to drag it a few feet through snow to use it.

Well, off and running, just keep on plugging along…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Just can't seem to get after it... I really need to get things going...*
> 
> If you follow my blog you know, 2018 has been a tough year for our family. We've suffered extensive loss of a couple of cousins, an aunt, a good friend, my wifes brother, and my Dad…
> 
> ...


I've seen the Genesis, great grill, but honestly, I am a big and somewhat odd fan of the classic Weber Kettle grill. Just something oddly enjoyable about a charcoal or wood fired BBQ… Actually as I type, I have Chicken Breast Fajitas and peppers on the grill… I already did ribs and elotes (Mexican Street corn). Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy, so I am getting it in now…

I didn't expect losing Dad to be easy, and it isn't. I also didn't expect to go through the losses we have this year. I fully expect one more this year as my father in law is in pretty rough shape at 86.

I spent some time in the shop tonight, just cleaning and sorting. Nothing impressive to say the least. I have work to do in the kitchen that is falling behind, I just, well, haven't felt up to anything. So nothing is what has gotten done!

I have some things I just can't keep putting off. Rip out hte kitchen sink, disposal, and drain plumbing, replace with a new unit that has been sitting there forever. Repair th ewater damaged bottom of the cabinets and move forward with the refinishing of the cabinets. We are using Rustoleum transformations in the kitchen, to get a better look. THe countertops are more or less funky, but usable enough for now. I am trying to talk my wife into letting me do real maple / walnut butcher block countertops instead of hte junk stuff the builder put in…

Wallpaper stripping, I have found is one of my least favorite things. I would rather replace the wax ring on a toilet than strip wallpaper. It is certainly less painful!

Oh on the BBQ thing…. I have the ribs holding in the oven right now, which means the whole house smells like Pecan smoked BBQ ribs… I am suprised my neighbors aren't knocking on the door!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*

Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.

In 2018, so far we've had.
#1. My wife in the hospital, and outpatient care for 2 months.
#2. We have lost 4 members of my wifes family, 1 aunt, 2 cousins, and my brother in law whom we had the unfortunate opportunity to watch his decline and death from cancer. 
#3. The second friend I ever introduced my wife to while we were dating and a long time colleague of mine passed away suddenly
#4. My own father diagnosed with dementia rapidly declined, was put in long term memory care (while my wife was in the ER no less). Within 1.5 months of his entering the care facility, he had a fall and broke his hip. He passed from complications of the hip fracture less than 2 weeks later. 
#5. And to top it off, I have been dealing with tennis elbow, some excruciating pain in my shoulder and left leg that my PCP couldn't ID, he sent me to an orthopedist in his practice, who really was of no help… I have been dealing with the latter 2 issues literally since 2000 when I was in a car wreck. I had one doc that I worked with before on the shoulder would tell me straight up what the issues were, so I said to heck with this practice and went back to the doc I had been with before…

A mess of X rays later, and this doc not only told me, but SHOWED me where the damage is… L4 - L5 disk herniated causing the sciatica, and occasionally cutting off all signal to my leg. (yay fun!), and I don't recall the tech term for it, but the tendon / rotator cuff has a partial separation / tear by the scapula.

The doc gave me a great talk thorugh on what needs to happen, what the steps are etc… And while there is hope for a good, non surgical recovery, I am very leery of surgical options. I won't lie. I can't afford to be laid up for 6 months…

I am trying to keep my perspective positive, and while I know I can't talk about religion or politics here, so I will just say my faith and my beautiful wife have been the biggest things keeping me spun in the right direction.

I have so much to do in the shop, so much cleanup, and so many projects, that I know I need to get to them. So…

Last night, I went out to the shop, and started toward the bench to start cleaning, and that's when it happened…

I made it to the stool by the bench, when the *#$% leg decided it didn't want to cooperate. I had to grab the stool and spin myself around and plant that leg down on the stool before I found the floor…

I know I am just fussing, but I need to get this out. I am not sure what the future holds, but right now, it sure looks like a lot of extra junk on my plate I never wanted.

There is no way I am giving up. But I need to figure out how to safely manage keeping up with the shop, and my projects, and do them safely. Unfortunately right now, I am so deeply into the frustrated phase, I just can't see clearly enough to have any clue how to approach that….


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


Take on the task one small step at a time. Look for little victories, they add up.

Just getting back to shop since wife died and being in VA hosp for 7 mo getting L leg BKA So into all lives rain will fall and you're not alone in loss.

M


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


Yep. Totally get it… Just trying to keep my head screwed on in the right direction…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


OK I am back! ... to check up on you.

First up if you are suffering from what sounds like a serious but recoverable spinal disc damage you need to realise a couple of facts.

OMG here we go!

Those could be summed up as :-
1. Your back needs to recover and doing bending cleaning and hauling gear around is not helping.
2. Accept the fact that you will be laid up for 6 months and possibly even more if you do not allow this to happen.
3 As we get older our body cannot handle the amount of activities we could do when we were younger, and thats not considering getting car wrecked as well.
4. The body is a complex piece of "equipment" and all "systems" need to be fully functional for it to be a efficient system. This no doubt you would be fully aware of and could relate it to your job as a systems Administrator.

Your workshop:
I took a look at the setup of your workshop. (and checked out the amount of LJs activity) 
Understanding the situation you have in regard to space I can see the reasoning for gear being stored up high. However its not doing your condition any favours having to accesss it. ( Or even having to think about accessing it) So maybe you could get a roller trolley and stack gear on down lower as a compromise, not sure as I am not there. 
But beware knowing you have a "crook" back and seeing the gear up so high prompted the comment.

Cleaning:
If you are concerned about the need for cleaning hire a cleaner and direct their work as a temporary measure.
One less task to "worry" about.

Recovery: 
If need be, keep out of the shop for a while, (a tough call) as in saying this again its a "retreat" for my case physicological well being, if for nothing else making sawdust and exercising the brain.

Maybe a discovery walk to find out whats interesting in the surrounding areas you live in may help for a while, (taking your wife with you of course) stop by a coffee or milkshake shop, relax and enjoy the break for a while.

Summary:
The need to recover both mentally and physically is paramount, and it may take some time and subject you to being way out of your comfort zone for a period of time.

Take the time to smell the roses, ... and they are also best viewed looking down! ... remembering the fragence is less noticable through a wood panel!

Stay well!

I will check back again later with some more annoying factual advice! Chin up!

Qualifications for all of the above clap trap: Absolutely none


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I am not sure how to get the bench top tools at bench top level. I do know I am NOT going in for any heavy lifting or stooping, or… well you get the idea, for qutie a while…

I am NOT giving up though. Healingis one thing. Hanging it up is another.

If needed, I can get some help from family. Which it will likely come to that. And I can do tool setup, and like I think I mentioned, working height at my miter saw is a position that makes my back and shoulder happy…

Complications being what they are is nothing new. I just gotta fly with them. Staying positive has been tough this year though. And I am usually a very positive person!


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


2 Corinthians 12:9-10
Praying for peace brother, that's quite a season you're in. Your faith has made you well


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


dbhost That is a long list of crap that has descended upon you. Sadly I can't help you with much of it. However I can likely help with your back issues. Find yourself a Physical Therapist that is McKenzie certified

FInd them here https://www.mckenzieinstituteusa.org/ and use the link at the top of the page for "Find a Provider"

I have no affiliation with them other than they have helped several people I know get free of/manage debilitating back pain and sciatica. My mother was off her feet for 6 months with sciatic pain and within 2 weeks of working with a McKenzie certified Physical Therapist, she was up and about and pain free. They understand it like no others.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


swirt,

The ortho I went to the other day has me going to a PT provider that I have used with great success in the past. As I may have mentioned, I was doing PT before, and like an idiot I stopped due to budget / insurance reasons… Anyway the ortho prescribed something called the "McKenzie Protocol". Whatever that is. The name stuck because I was a big fan of the McKenzie Brothers in SCTV years ago…

Pain free would be awesome. Heck half the pain I have been dealing with would be okay…

r33tc0w,

Can't thank you enough!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


If people are interested, it is easy to read about what exactly is the McKenzie Method. I would do that before recommending it or using it. From my reading about it, it does not seem applicable when one already knows the source of the problem and that is herniated disks. Any treatment or therapy has to take that into account.

IMHO the best way is to start with simple things like therapy and see if that helps enough. I hope that dbhost can find relief from things like that or something similar.

Back pain is so complicated and finding the source is a great first step. I hope he finds some relief soon as back pain drags you down physically and mentally.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


2 Corinthians 1:3-4

John 16:33

Psalm 55:22

1 Peter 5:7










God Bless :<))


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


No new advice here, Rob did a great job. But I'll reinforce it a little…

I just learned the hard way that I can't do the things that I used to, and I got a reminder to never forget my infirmities.

I think I mentioned already that I am recovering from an "overuse" injury. Even though I paced myself, spreading things out over 2 weeks it still got me. I can't pivot frequently, and of all things, I can't walk slow. My problems stem from scoliosis, and a calcified facet that was present at age 6. I have to be more careful than I used to, when I was young.

I like to point out that we don't wake up old some day, you just get older every day. I may be aging slower than a lot of people, but I am definitely aging nonetheless. I may not look like I am 77 years old, but I feel it at times.

So, I have to remember that any swiveling or pivoting activity has got to be minimized. In the meantime, I am on self-imposed shop restriction until this problem resolves. I think it is a bursitis from the way it feels, and the way it reacts to NSAIDS. But it has been going on for a month now. The good thing, is that it IS getting better.

Your back problem sounds worse than mine. Yours is pretty much just like the issue a good friend of mine has. He is seven years younger than I, but definitely has more back problems than I. He even ran the Boston marathon one year, so he obviously took care of himself, but that didn't prevent his issues.

Aging gets all of us, and it happens at a different pace, and in different ways with different people.

In general, surgery is not a great solution for back issues, but there are exceptions. Bed rest is also not a good idea except in unusual cases. Keep the back muscles toned by using them, but use them gently. Walking is a good exercise as Rob pointed out.

...and listen to your physical therapist, and your physician. They do this stuff for a living…

By the way, I also get those moments when everything back there goes into spasm, and I practically fall to the floor. Just reaching the wrong way will do it. It is undoubtedly a facet syndrome, since my physical therapist labeled so. He taught me how to fix it myself. But I have to do it immediately. I lie down on the floor and I twist my shoulders one way, and my hips the other, basically twisting the spine. That releases the facet capsule that got trapped. However, you don't have that kind of problem. A facet syndrome may feel like a disc issue, but it is treated differently, and is much more benign.

So hang in there, buddy, and may this next 6 months be a heck of a lot better!!


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

dbhost said:


> *Almost beyond words. Went to the shop, and couldn't move... What now?*
> 
> Things have been a physical, emotional, and psychological pain for me this year more so than at any time in the past.
> 
> ...


Dave, sorry to hear of your back issues. Praying Acts 4:29-30 over you.

Rob gives very good advice above and yes, McKenzie protocols can be very helpful in certain disc issues. But I have to ask, have you tried seeing a good chiropractor? There is one there in League City that is certified in Cox-Flexion Distraction, another very effective treatment for herniated/bulging/degenerative discs.

If I was down with disc/sciatica issues I wouldn't be thinking "McKenzie therapist *OR* Chiropractor?" I would do BOTH.

Prayers for complete healing.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*

Okay this is now just getting annoying.

I am pretty sure I let everyone know their permission to die was revoked after my Dad passed away. DId my father in law listen to me? Nooooo!

I am now in a state of utter, and complete disbelief. And now I am getting roped into helping with the obituary. Great… I hate thoe things. Never thought I would be the one to author one, especially one for my in laws…

Dang.

My attitude toward all of this is getting a bit different now.

Don't get me wrong, if it was my ex mother in law I would probably throw a party. I really shouldn't feel like that either, God help mne with that one! I actually liked my father in law. He was funny, a bit cantankerous if I am spelling that right, and a wee bit of a prankster… His humor will certainly be missed.

I know I should be upset about this, but for some reason I am not. His dementia has been ongoing much longer than my own Dads, and to be honest, we fully expected to see him pass before this year was out. Hard to explain other than he just looked to be shutting down physically. .

But I am not sad for him, or us really. I saw him the night before he passed, he was happy, he was laughing, and he knew where he was going, there was no pain, no suffering like we saw with my brother in laws cancer, no this was just an old man, with dementia that went to sleep, permanently.

The good Lord knows I don't want dementia, but if I gotta go, in my sleep sounds like a great option!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


Always good to talk about it if nothng else it will make you feel better!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


The only good thing about dementia is that you die mostly unaware of what is happening.

Here is hoping that you will get a respite. My wife had a bunch of friends and acquaintances die about the same time, and it affected her, just like it affected you. When you are young, and your grandparents generation passes, I guess you don't react the same, I know, I didn't. But when it is your parents, and even some in your generation, it has a lot more impact. Unfortunately, the older we get, the more likely someone of your generation is likely to pass.

I remember my mother saying, when she was 90, and couldn't see so well, that she wanted to die because all her friends and relatives of her generation were gone. She passed at age 93, with her mental faculties intact.

May the rest of this year be better for you and yours…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


Well the wake and funeral are over the burial is done.

I was volunteered to be a pallbearer which with my back issues should not have happened. I think the only reason I was selected was I was related and I have external Plumbing instead of internal. The grandsons were of no use for the most part.

the Crypt in the mausoleum had a problem with the rollers for the casket and we had to actually Jimmy the casket in there. It took something like eight tries in 90-plus degree heat and 95% relative humidity to give him in there. It was actually kind of funny almost like a last ditch effort on his part to say no I'm not going!

It's actually been a rather terse day for me one where I would have been much better off had I stayed in bed turn my phone off and not talk to anyone. I'm hoping and praying the these funerals of the last ones we have to deal with for quite some time.

We have a family dinner where I have been setting up a slideshow photos along with some music his favorite music so I had to set up my projector my laptop, a projector screen which I don't really have but I have a large green screen pair of tripods and crossbar that I can press into service. Which we did with a white background. It was a good bit of effort and it was a fairly noisy room and I didn't have an external speaker and I have even less help setting up. One of my sisters-in-law started getting on me a bit about the sound and I probably let my mouth run more than I should have. Like I said this is the day I would have been much better off if I would have just stayed in bed and not talk to me anymore.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


When under stress, we all say and do things we regret. Pain intensifies and prolongs any stress. The upside is, maybe the relatives won't press you into service again… (-:

When we are young, we don't like to admit infirmity, or limitations. Saying "no" is a learned technique, and the sooner you learn it, the better. There are times you really should be saying "I can't", or "I won't". When you push yourself in spite of pain, you are usually damaging something, and it will lead to a disability sooner or later. Unless it is a life or death matter, you shouldn't feel obligated.

Over the years, I have a developed a whole list of things I won't do either because of risk, or just because of discomfort. I suspect carrying a casket should be on your list.

Humorously, extended shopping is on my list of "won'ts". As it turns out, due to a congenital spine defect, and the subsequent unusual wear and tear it caused, I can't walk slowly very far without getting progressively worse hip pain. I noted this sometime in my 30's, so it has been going on a long time. But I can walk fast for very long distances, because you use different muscles, and probably tense some others that coincidentally protect the infirmity. I have trouble explaining that to people, but no matter what they think, I just say no. If people don't believe you it is their problem, not yours. Stand your ground.

So here is hoping that this doesn't become an issue again, any time soon. But if it does, just try saying no. Once you do it a few times, it gets easier for you, and other people get used to it as well.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more on the extended shopping. Standing still without support, or walking slowly is actually quite painful for me after a while.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Oh for Pete's sake! When will it stop?*
> 
> Okay this is now just getting annoying.
> 
> ...


I remember a decade ago, a walking tour of some middle or far east country. I think it was Jordan. I had to either stay behind and then walk fast to catch up or go ahead. I talked to the tour guide and he suggested I go ahead. He would tell me where we were going next. I would walk a ways fast, but try to stay in earshot of his comments. Then when the group caught up, I would walk fast ahead again.

The older you get, the larger the number of issues we accumulate. Just staying ambulatory can be difficult for some.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*

Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…

I did n't put out family business but in late 2015, my brother in law was diagnosed with Stage IV Colon cancer, and my father in law was slipping into deep dementia, as in try to keep him from stripping down naked and running into traffic Dementia. There was a tremendous amount of caregiving my wife and I both were doing, along with the extended family issues that come along with it, and the inevitable planning.

To say our stress level was high would be like saying Liquid Nitrogen is kind of cool.

In mid 2017 our 20 year old cat passed away. My wifes job was dumping undue pressure on her that we found out later was inspired by my ex wife. Long story, no time there, small world people know people stupid sh*t…

Then in 2018 it started. In the course of that year, we both lost our dads, her brother passed away, the 2nd friend I introduced her to while we were dating took his life, one of our neices lost her life to liver disease, all told we lost 20 friends and family in the span of 12 months. There were repeated hospitalizations for stress related disorders, and to top it off, my wife lost her job, and my job cut my salary while telling me to be happy we all still have jobs…

I busted my a** to try to keep up with the finances, but long story short, I have become the sole income earner in the house, and have had to take my 18 year job and tell them quite succinctly that my skill set belongs with those willing to pay for it. And left…

We've been turning ourselves upside down and inside out to complete what we can with our home remodel, and it is coming along nicely although at this point I need an actual contractor to shore up foundation, and replace siding with Hardipanel

I have had minimal workshop time, and am literally just now getting back in and cleaning up the mess my wife made by just dumping everything she didn't know where it went into the garage workshop.

A friend is in a new job, where his company receives shipments of material on large 12×4 pallets, and they are not taken back to the shipper so they just tooss them. I have been collecting the pallets, and got a pallet buster from Amazon, which is allowing me to disassemble the pallets,

The plan is to make up a mess of "engineered lumber" such that I can build a 12×16 shed for a workshop.

I need to work with the city code office, but so far, as long as it is under 200sq ft and not on a poured cement fondation, but rather skids on footer blocks, the city considers it a portable building, and no permits are needed. The limit though is 200sq / ft, and a peak height of 10'. which I can easily manage.

To get everything I need into the new shop, and mind you, my automotive tools stay in the garage, I am needing to downsize some things, or maximize space usage. I.E. instead of the funky space wasting floppy metal lathe stand, I am building a ballast / storage lathe bench. And I am considering either chopping down the column on my drill press, or building a storage cabinet that sits over the mobile base of the drill press, allowing me to ue it to stow my hand drills and drilling accessories.

I have had several projects, but they are not scratch builds, over the last couple of years.

Several of my neighbors ended up with some very nice furniture pieces that suffered some hardware, or finish damage over the years. And ended up putting them out with the heavy trash.

Sadly these pieces are EXACTLY in the style I like.

So they came back to my shop, and went in, got refinished, new hardware installed, and some minor modifications.

So at this point, I have a 1980s vanity / dresser with a pull out tray that I refinished in Dark Walnut, and a reasonably matching 1950s wall mirror, in the guest room, along with a monitor, keyboard, and mouse for my wfies laptop.

We have a 1950s, the neighbors grandfather built it, and when they threw it out it was coming unglued, HiFi cabinet complete with LP storage compartment, Reglued, and refinished with more of that Dark Walnut, it is now doing duty as a cat food storage. The Vittles vault for the dry foot fits in the LP compartment, and the canned wet food and other misc supplies are in the other compartments.

We also sourced up a large roling kitchen island that I am doing a refin on now. I need hinges for the drop down side wings, and I am debating on do I put glides or casters on it?

Anyway, that is where I have been, what I have been, and am planning on being up to… Hope all is well with everyone…


----------



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


Though I don't know you (and have only been on LJ a few months) I read this from start to finish. It's overwhelming what life can throw at us and, more heartening still, it's amazing what we can persevere through… and still want to create.

I hope the new shed/workshop proceeds nicely and gives you a valued space.

I hope too that you and your wife get a period of peace… sounds like you need and deserve it.

Sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Honestly this was teetering into some dark territory. I more or less stopped woodworking, I stopped playing music (I play guitar and bass).

I am doing shop cleanup / downsizing to get into the shed. The idea is to free up the garage I have been working out of for years.

I honestly need the space. Just a place for me.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


Man that was a tough time! Glad you pulled through all that. Good luck with the new shop.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


So while sorting through the junk in my shop, doing some HEAVY cleanup, I found the Swiss Army knife my Dad gave me for my 18th birthday. Actually have gave me 2 of them. The Junior, that he wanted me to keep in my glovebox. Which it stayed there for 20+ years, my wife moved it sadly… And the Camper. Which is still missing, that is supposed to be in my backpack.

Hope I can find the camper. It was a great little knife.

More importantly, great memories. He was sending me off out of state to Az for college, and the Camper was something I used in my old hiking backpack for years. Before my car crash…

If I ever find it, it goes in my Coleman Suitcase stove so I always have it on camping trips…

That knife was used on many camping trips with my folks, admittedly Dad and I have a different idea of camping. His involved a class C motorhome. Mine involves an ultralight backpack… Although lately I have moved up to Cabin tents and such…

And we continue to move forward…


----------



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


We have some things in common. I play bass as well. I also do my woodworking out of my garage.

Stay strong, brother!



> Thanks.
> 
> Honestly this was teetering into some dark territory. I more or less stopped woodworking, I stopped playing music (I play guitar and bass).
> 
> ...


----------



## SawdustTX (Jan 14, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...


Amazing, so glad you hammered through it all. I can't imagine. Hopefully the return to more shop time in a new shop brings you some new normal, new happiness, new peace.
-Steve
edit: just noticed you're in League City. We're "neighbors", I'm in Pearland.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *After a long hiatus. I am back. The story behind my absence...*
> 
> Long time Lumberjocks may have noted that I more or less fell off the face of the earth toward the end of 2017 / beginning of 2018 without much of an explanation. For those of you that are on my friends list. Sorry about that, and let me explain…
> 
> ...





> Amazing, so glad you hammered through it all. I can t imagine. Hopefully the return to more shop time in a new shop brings you some new normal, new happiness, new peace.
> -Steve
> edit: just noticed you re in League City. We re "neighbors", I m in Pearland.
> 
> - SawdustTX


Well howdy neighbor!

I have a brother in law in Pearland… please don't hold that against me!

Consider we went through Harvey, her cat passing away, work stress, then the slew of family and friends passing away, the stress of mostly her Dads estate and the extended family drama that surrounded that, and then her getting hospitalized, and then her company laying her off, and mine giving us pay cuts… We were getting back on an even keel when COVID hit…

I am now digging in to getting into the new shop, but have a lot of projects to make it happen.

I am having to use alternative methods and materials to make the new building happen, but am confident I can make it happen…

I have descisions to make though. No small part of me wants to finish remodelling this house and selling, moving further inland, maybe out of HOU metro… Neither of us have parents here any more, and I am not going to move to where my mom lives, no jobs… Probably somewhere just west of Katy. Far enough away from taking it square on the jaw from Hurricanes, close enough we won't lose touch with friends…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Sticker shock.*

I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.

My Sunhill SM-150B jointer, which I paid I believe $129.00 for, the closest thing I could find to it is the Wen 6559 at $258.99, Just shy of double the price.

The drill press I have been kicking myself in the tail for missing before they were dropped, the Ryobi DP121L retailed for $169.00, yes I remember the price because I had it in a whishlist noted with price…. Closest available model is the Wen 4214T at $301.99, again, pretty close to double the price.

Now I expect price increases year to year, but this seems rather extreme to me. Am I wrong in seeing it this way?

Harbor Freight is actively dropping their older, less expensive brands in favor of more expensive brands that are as yet unproven with the same pitiful short warranty, used prices are skyrocketing.

It makes me pause and wonder, barring being gifted or inheriting shop euqipment, I am not sure how the young folks that are up and coming, how can they get equipped to pursue the craft of woodworking?


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


Econ 101, supply and demand. Covid screwed up manufacturing and the supply chain, while at the same time it gave hundreds of thousands of people a lot of extra time on their hands-no going out to movies, dinners, entertainment, sports events, vacations, etc., and a lot of people discovered woodworking, a large proportion of which, IMHO, decided that they could be expert woodworkers if only they had enough expensive tools.

I expect that the used market will start getting flooded with machines sometime next year as people discover that tools alone don't make the craftsperson and they move on to some other hobby of the day. Additionally, as demand drops and the supply chains get back in shape I expect manufacturers to start discounting, especially with the anticipated competition in the used tool market.

My $.02.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


With the government deliberately CAUSING the increase of gasoline and diesel to more than double in the past 11 months; EVERYTHING we purchase is going to increase in cost too!

There is nothing that we purchase that is not affected by this insane cost increase!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


An interesting point. Is woodworking one of the hobbies that folks flocked to during lockdown?

You are VERY much right though, a crafts, uh, person, does not blame their tools.

I know I have been able to do an awful lot using very cheap Harbor Freight tools…


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


So Biden is releasing oil from the Strategic Oil reserve in order to increase gas prices. Interesting logic.

dbhost, totally agree. Take a loo at H Carpenter's channel and he makes incredible japanese joinery with an old tri-square, a measuring tape, chisels and a mallett. https://www.youtube.com/c/HCarpenter/videos.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


I'm not touching potential policy impacts of this. More interested in keeping it civil if we can, and just understand non governmental influences in the price increases. There is more than just public policy at work here. Again things like Harbor Freight abandoning their budget lines in favor of more expensive tools.

I admit I am VERY happy I tooled up when I did. At this point I would be forced to buy nothing but used, raggedy gear, instead of just SOME used raggedy gear…

In all seriousness though, I am super jealous of you guys up north / midwest. It seems you have a thriving used market. Down here in TX the used market MOST of the time, but not all, sells for nearly new prices while the gear is worn out and not what I wanted in the first place. A lot of 1980s / 1990s bottom end Craftsman stuff, very little better stuff…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I HAD to check Craigslist, interesting…

Central Machinery 14" bandsaw, blades, mobile base listed for $250.00, if I didn't already own one…
15a Ryobi BT3000 table saw with router kit, all stock parts. $250.00. That is $50.00 more than I paid for my BT3100 used…
Task Master 13" 16 speed floor model drill press. Same drill press as my Northern Industrial aside from paint colors and stickers. $225.00, I bought my Northern Industrial over a decade ago for $75.00
There are NO reasonably priced dust collectors on the used market here. There is however a nice big Powermatic for over a grand…

Anyway, point being is there are still SOME deals, but not many, to be had out there. Just. Ouch…


----------



## 4RickM (Dec 12, 2021)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


I've been experiencing the pricing of tools in the past few months, I lost my shop and everything in it in a wild fire about a year ago. There have been a few deals on new equipment, but still way over what I paid back when. Cregs List has been very helpful, but boy you have to jump fast in order to snag a deal. I got a old Jet jointer yesterday in good shape, for $275. The guy had three guys waiting, one who would give $325, and another two calls while we were loading it in the pickup.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Sticker shock.*
> 
> I already own one mind you, but I got curious what current pricing is on certain woodworking equipment. Mind you variations in MFGs models etc… have changed. Old models have been dropped, new ones introduced, but comparing prices with as similar as possible models I am seeing some shockingly high price increases since I built up my shop a little over a decade ago.
> 
> ...


Just cruising CL today. There is 1 jointer for sale. An old RUSTY Craftsman needing LOTS of TLC just to make it usable for $275.00…

Yeah, no.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

*Painted shop projects and generational differences...*

I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?

I know things like workbenches are typically not painted, but shop built tools like drum sanders, and tool stands, shop cabinets etc…

It occurred to me for some reason I think I would like it if my sharpening station / stand were painted enamel Hunter Green, I have a soft spot for Hunter Green for some reason. Probably an affinity for Coleman Camp stoves who knows…

Anyway, I look at all these shop made fixtures from the era when I was growing up, stuff made from the end of WW2 through the early 1980s, and for the most part, everything was given a generous coat of some sort of gloss enamel, and more often than not, it was an industrial gray that looked like the paint used on Rockewll Delta tools, or…. gloss hunter green…

My Dads basement workshop cabinets were all that Delta gray, even though every last one of his stationary tools was Craftsman branded.

My friends Dads had workshops with Delta gray paint, except for Brent M. His Dad was the wierdo that had fire engine red…

But nobody, and I mean NOBODY stained, or left their shop fixtures unpainted.

By the time I was taking shop class in the 1980s we were taught that paint was only to be used on fixtures if they were going to be in a shared space and may be exposed to moisture, grease, oil etc… so like a garage workshop like mine where the DIYer did automotive work as well.

And now that I have my own shop, I realized that my shop projects that done't have paint, look, naked to me…

And not in a good way naked.

I get it if you want to show off some nice grain etc… But I am talking plywood and / or MDF construction here.

So do you paint, stain / seal your shop fixtures or do you leave the wood raw? What is the prupose behind your choice?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


Having all my cabinets painted a matching color would be a nice upgrade. So far I use my shop cabinet projects as an opportunity to use up left over bits of finish. I stay away from any tinted finished but everything else is fair game for a shop cabinet.

I did use some left over pink stain for a set of clamping squares. They are now easy to fined and I'll never use that pink stain for anything else.

Who knows - maybe someday I'll go back and paint them all the same color.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


I painted the legs and lower cross braces on my workbench a dark green and I love it. I am considering doing the same to the legs on all my other shop stuff as well. I think it looks better painted but its not super high on my priority list.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


I must like black. The compressor is black. The work bench iron legs are black. The router bench is black. About half my clamps are mostly black, except for their home made stands. They're red. And all my shop vac hoses are black. I'd guess that the next most prominent color would be grey. Both Shopsmiths are grey and one floor cabinet is grey. But, except for minute touch ups on the Shopsmiths and, the clamp stands, I haven't painted anything. Haven't been able to find a paint brush that fits my hand, I guess. All my jigs and fixtures are as bare as the day they were made. Now and then, I do use some colorful language, though.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna lie. I'm just lazy. Most of my shop stands are lucky if they get a coat of poly slathered on. If it's plywood or MDF it's almost a certainty that it's left bare.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


I used a Walnut stain and then danish oil followed by paste wax when finishing my router table (made of plywood).

As for paint, I am partial to Orion Gray.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

dbhost said:


> *Painted shop projects and generational differences...*
> 
> I noticed something a bit odd that I wanted to bring up. When did most folks stop painting their shop stands / fixtures / projects?
> 
> ...


I've used a couple colors consistently in the shop. It's all in the Workshop Style Guide, you know…


----------

